# HR21-ALL, HR22 and R22: 0x0255/0x0256 - Issues Only



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HR21-100 / HR21-200 / HR21Pro / HR21-700 / R22-100
National release began 7/16/08.

Note, this is a new format, combining all receivers into one thread. Please note your full model number and manufacturer on every post (e.g. HR21-700, R22-100).

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=133238

Discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=133241

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver. Please continue to submit all examples of black or gray recordings: http://www.iamanedgecutter.com/Projects/BGRecordings and use the diagnostic reporting tool. DIRECTV is still focusing on eradicating them with our help.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please note that this is now an omnibus thread for all HR21 and R22 receivers, so please put your complete model number with manufacturer in every post.

Here is a suggested format, although you are free to use your own:



> Issue: *Pixelation on local channel*
> Receivers affected: *HR21-700*
> Diagnostic Key: *20080716-0122*
> 
> Description: Watching _So You Think You Can Dance_ on KTTV-MPEG4, I experienced pixelation at 10:15 local time. It cleared up by itself.


----------



## Joseph Blowinsky (May 6, 2008)

Issue: Slingbox video instability?
Receiver affected: HR21-100
Diagnostic Key: ??

Description: I have my secondary HR21-100 hooked up to an original Slingbox for viewing throughout the house and when I'm not at home. After the upgrade last night, the video I'm receiving over the Slingbox is glitchy and unstable .. is anyone else experiencing this sort of thing with a Slingbox?

While watching the video source at the TV, I don't notice any problems at all .. everything seems fine..

While watching the video over the Slingbox, the video continually blinks, distorts and then I get the "No video source detected" black box.. then repeat..

Obviously, my Slingbox could have gone bad at the same time this new software was downloaded, but figured I'd ask if others have seen anything like this?

I've tried re-seating all the video/audio connections on the receiver and Slingbox and power cycling the Slingbox and restarting the HR21-100 ..


----------



## rob316 (Jun 29, 2008)

I received the 255 upgarde this morning at 3:15 am, I went to power on my HR-21-100 today and it would not turn on, I had to unplug power from the back and wait around 10 minutes then it decided to power on. I checked the system setup and thats where I saw the new download of 255 took place this morning.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

HR21-100


Went to watch a couple of shows this evening with the kids. Turned on the TV to a bright white screen. Opened the playlist and first tried The Wild in HD that was recorded a couple of months ago (and has been played previously). The movie started but wouldn't go past the first frame. FF showed up in the progress bar (as did play), but the movie wouldn't advance.
Went back to the play list and selected Surfs UP in HD (also recorded a couple of months ago). The same thing happened. 
Performed a RBR (without exiting out of Surfs Up) and now everything seems to be working fine, except Surfs Up is no longer in the play list (gone).


----------



## dkouz (May 6, 2007)

R22-100

After installation, receiver stuck in 480p pillar box. This resulted in every program being compressed with gray bars on the side. With the R22 the HDTV options in the setup are disabled, so there is no way to change it back. Also, now when the format button is pressed something comes up like 'HDTV is disabled'.

[Edit] A call to ISS yesterday found that D* has found a temporary fix for this. 'Reset Everything' in the reset sub-menu of the system setup does the trick, be aware that this wipes out settings, scheduled recordings, and probably some other items.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

No problems here with a Slingbox, HR21-100, and release 255.

The "no video source detected" sure does make it seem like a cabling issue, but as you've checked that, I'm at a loss.



Joseph Blowinsky said:


> Description: I have my secondary HR21-100 hooked up to an original Slingbox for viewing throughout the house and when I'm not at home. After the upgrade last night, the video I'm receiving over the Slingbox is glitchy and unstable .. is anyone else experiencing this sort of thing with a Slingbox?
> 
> While watching the video source at the TV, I don't notice any problems at all .. everything seems fine..
> 
> ...


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

Receiver affected: HR21-100

With my Slingbox AV, no problems with either HD or SD sources (all output as SD on S-Video, of course).

Old recordings play fine.

Menus noticeably faster, as is the guide. (This is relative to itself only!)

Channel changing a bit faster.

VOD starts up much faster.

Love the "triple tap" option in search and other menus. Took me a few minutes to figure out what "triple tap" meant (i.e. use your number keys to spell, as with a basic cell phone for text messaging).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bwaldron said:


> No problems here with a Slingbox, HR21-100, and release 255.
> 
> The "no video source detected" sure does make it seem like a cabling issue, but as you've checked that, I'm at a loss.


Same here with 0x255 and a Slingbox SOLO set up with an HR21-200 - so far, the release is working just fine, thank you very much.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

*Issue:* Black Screen on all channels
*Receiver affected:* HR21-200

*Description:* My wife powered on our HR21-200 and all channels were black. She said she switched channels several times with no luck. She also said the guide came up just fine.

An RBR resolved the issue.


----------



## Damion (Dec 4, 2007)

Issue: *Brutally slow guide. Slow channel changes*
Receivers affected: *HR21-700* 
Diagnostic Key: *20080716-26A2*

Got 0x0255 this morning about 01:30 am. Got home to wife complaining about slow channel changes and guide not working. Channel changes take about 10 seconds. Guide takes 15-20 seconds to appear and a page-down takes 15-20 seconds to redraw.

System restart from menu had no improvement. 
RBR had no improvement. 
Tried to force download (still got 255). Same problems.
Stuck now in the _VERY_ slow lane. It is now quicker to walk to the other room, pull up the guide on the R15, figure out what I want to watch, walk back, change the channel, feed the dog, all in less time than attempting to use the guide on the HR21. Dog is getting very large.

Update: Did a _Reset Everything_ this morning and now the guide/channel changes are performing at an adequate speed.


----------



## Joseph Blowinsky (May 6, 2008)

bwaldron said:


> No problems here with a Slingbox, HR21-100, and release 255.
> 
> The "no video source detected" sure does make it seem like a cabling issue, but as you've checked that, I'm at a loss.


Thanks for the responses from folks with Slingboxes ..

Early this afternoon I hooked my Slingbox up to my other HR21-100 and saw the same video glitching.. BUT

As of this evening I'm not having the same problems I had late last night and in the morning/afternoon with video glitches while watching over the Slingbox..

So I have no explanation for my problem.. glad to hear it isn't related to the new HR21-100 software, as it didn't make any sense that it would..


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, Now this is one update that I love. 

1st, a screen appears telling me what they added, and what to try out. Nice touch.

2nd, the guide is lightning quick, it's never been like this. I have been watching for about 30 minutes now everything seems awesome!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Slow Guide, it takes several seconds on some occasions for initial button presses to register causing me to inadvertently press the same button again thinking it didn't take, so a few button presses get into the input que and before you know it, the guide is not where you want it.

HR21-200


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Screen saver came on using only component video and optical audio.

HR21-200


----------



## Kline (Jul 1, 2008)

Issue: Sound Glitches
Receiver affected: HR21-100

Received the update 2am this morning. Now I noticed high-pitch sound glitches aon CNNHD. Might be false alarm, though. But I have it since the update.
Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

hr21-100

got this release on sat night (CE) no problems until today. turned on the box no picture only guide and banner info showed up. RBR fixed problem.


----------



## EJB (Sep 15, 2006)

My HR20-700 was replaced on Monday with an HR21-700 (see other thread on that one). 0x0255 was automatically downloaded on Wednesday morning at 2:48am. That night, wife was watching the local FOX channel in HD (So You Think You Can Dance). I noticed it was pixelating a lot during the show. When it was done at 9:00pm, I decided the check the signal meters since that was part of the problem with the HR20-700 that was replaced.

When I went into the signal meters, it gave me the "Do you want to interrupt" screen even though I don't think anything was recording (the orange light on the front of the HR21-700 is harder to see than the HR20-700). I said Yes. The signal numbers screen came up, but nothing was populated - no zeros or numbers. I switched to Tuner 2, same thing. I then went to the actual meters and it said both tuners were "Not Acquired". When I exited out of that, all of the channels were black (no reception), but it did NOT give a searching for signal message. The guide came up fine. I did a restart (not RBR) and all was fine after that.

EJB


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

Receiver model: HR20-100

Problem: Unresponsive to remote

Description of problem:
Tried to turn on TV, DVR and A/V receiver on Tuesday night. The DVR didn't come on. Gave up and went to bed. Tried again Wednesday morning, same result. Had to RBR, solved problem. This also happened once on the previous CE version.

Other information: This DVR is in our master bedroom and is mostly used for morning and evening news while we're in the bedroom after getting up and before going to bed. It is put in standby when not in use. It is actually in a niche in the master bathroom on the other side of the wall in the master bedroom where the HDTV is mounted and is controlled by a Harmony 680 remote and a Xantech HiddenLink IR system. It is difficult to get to and requires a step ladder so RBRs are a real inconvenience.


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

R22-100

My local Channels don't show up in the guide, and I can't tune to them at all. But it will still record them. I called up DirecTv and they said it was a Software Issue and is being fixed. But now I have to wait for them to fix it, which might take a while.

Channel Change is still very slow!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sundude, did you try resetting your receiver? Also, you might want to follow the advice here:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=1300015

including what they call "resetting your receiver" which will send a reauthorization to your receiver for the channels you get.


----------



## EJB (Sep 15, 2006)

EJB said:


> My HR20-700 was replaced on Monday with an HR21-700 (see other thread on that one). 0x0255 was automatically downloaded on Wednesday morning at 2:48am. That night, wife was watching the local FOX channel in HD (So You Think You Can Dance). I noticed it was pixelating a lot during the show. When it was done at 9:00pm, I decided the check the signal meters since that was part of the problem with the HR20-700 that was replaced.
> 
> When I went into the signal meters, it gave me the "Do you want to interrupt" screen even though I don't think anything was recording (the orange light on the front of the HR21-700 is harder to see than the HR20-700). I said Yes. The signal numbers screen came up, but nothing was populated - no zeros or numbers. I switched to Tuner 2, same thing. I then went to the actual meters and it said both tuners were "Not Acquired". When I exited out of that, all of the channels were black (no reception), but it did NOT give a searching for signal message. The guide came up fine. I did a restart (not RBR) and all was fine after that.
> 
> EJB


Got home from work and thought I would try the signal meters again to see if I missed anything. Didn't get the "do you want to interrupt" message this time, BUT the exact same thing happened again. This time, the numbers started coming up as zeros and both tuners said "Not Acquired". When I exited, the channels were all black and I had to reboot (not a RBR).

I know it was working earlier in the week, before this last software update because the tech used the meters on Monday when he installed it, and I had checked them on Monday night and Tuesday to make sure all was still well from my original problem.

Guess I won't be trying the signal meters again until we see a new update. :nono2:

EJB


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

This update did well at the start but now my HR21-100 is slow as hell again. makes no sense at all. let's see if something good is coming this friday with CE


----------



## GatorPhan (Jun 30, 2006)

HR-21 100 Cannot access SWM. Even with SWM properly installed and working with HR-20 in another room, this unit will not access the SWM. I can get a picture and signal with the multiswitch option enabled, but not with SWM. sawys no signal found. 

OK.. let it set powered off last night, when I plugged it in the record light came back on and it poweed up and found the SWM just fine. 

I had already received the update, so perhaps that was just normal, but it booted up normal after sitting dead all last night.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Media Share doesn't do Pictures!

This applies to both HR21-200 and HR20-700. Media Servers include, WMP 11, TVersity 0.9.11.4, and Viiv 1.7, all are inconsistent and slow to respond in menus.


----------



## Amerikes (May 18, 2006)

Issue: Screen is Black on all Channels
Receiver: HR-21-100


Description: After watching TV for a couple of hours, was changing channels, not sure if I went into guide or not, but as I scrolled through the channels, all of them were black, even though the Info was at the top of each channel for a few seconds before going black.

Performed a reset, same thing. Turned off receiver, and turned back on and channels came back.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Issue: "Searching for Signal" on SHO2-HD while trying to record that channel
Receiver: HR21-200

Wife just reported that HR21 was giving "Searching for signal on Tuner 1", but only on SHO2-HD channel. The DVR was supposed to be recording "Big Brother After Dark" on that channel. Tried starting playback of that recording, but got "Keep or Delete" message, so it never had recorded properly. Stopped that recording and deleted it, then was able to tune SHO2-HD without "Searching for signal" message.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> Issue: "Searching for Signal" on SHO2-HD while trying to record that channel
> Receiver: HR21-200
> 
> Wife just reported that HR21 was giving "Searching for signal on Tuner 1", but only on SHO2-HD channel. The DVR was supposed to be recording "Big Brother After Dark" on that channel. Tried starting playback of that recording, but got "Keep or Delete" message, so it never had recorded properly. Stopped that recording and deleted it, then was able to tune SHO2-HD without "Searching for signal" message.


I had the exact same problem, only with 0x235... Channel 608 (Versus HD Golf channel while broadcasting the TdF).


----------



## statsumi (Aug 8, 2007)

My two HR21-700's just got 0x255 yesterday. My keyword search for "Tigers" is not working any more. The search is not showing any of my MLB Extra Inning channels any more. The only channels showing up are the Fox sport channels. I tried doing a new search but they are still will not show up in the list. I manually record my Tiger games by selecting the game from the search list, this way I can record the home team broadcast. 

Any idea why channels 700's are not showing up?

Steve


----------



## Wired (Jul 17, 2008)

Issue: Unit frozen requiring RBR (Network plugged in)
Receivers affected: HR21-100
Diagnostic Key: N/A

Description: Hi all. This is my first post but I have found these boards invaluable as a source of information and I appreciate the work of moderators and all those working hard to keep the lines of communication open with DirecTV to hopefully continue real improvements on these sometimes frustrating units. 

I have had my brand new HR21-100 for nearly 2 months when I upgraded to MPEG 4 (still have my trusty HR10-250 working fine as always) and received 0x0255 a couple of days ago. While on the previous version of 0x0231, I read in posts that some discovered that frequent freezes requiring RBR seemed to stop after people disconnected their network connection. Like others, my unit was freezing for weeks (no response to Power from remote or at the console) approx every 1-2 days with 2 days being more common. Once I unplugged the network cable from my unit, there were no more freeze incidents and this covered a period of nearly 3 weeks!

When I discovered I got 0x0255 around 3 AM on Wednesday 7/16, with its laundry list of fixes, some very specific, some a little more general like "stability", I put it through it's paces for about an hour trying various menu functions and moving around the program guide. I noticed right away that responsiveness of the unit was faster than I had experienced before the update.

After my little test session, I decided to plug the Ethernet cable back in around 5:30 PM. I went to On Demand and downloaded a movie without incident. I watched part of the movie and used the unit on various channels the rest of the evening without any issues. I powered the unit off as is my habit. When I got home from work on Thursday and checked the unit around 6:30 PM, I discovered that like so many times on 0x0231, it was frozen - no picture or sound output and wouldn't respond to power from remote or console. I did the RBR and it was fine for the rest of the night. I decided to leave the Ethernet cable plugged in to test what happens over the next couple days. It still responds to Power this morning.

Has anyone else had the freezing problem with their units and noticed that the problem does not occur when the Ethernet cable isn't plugged into the unit that they think is related to the software? Does anybody think that I actually have a defective box that is worth replacing? Any other suggestions (like trying the other Ethernet jack on the unit as stupid as that may sound)?

Any and all help is sincerely appreciated!
Best regards,
Wired


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

So far I have only had one hiccup with this release - inconsistent guide speed...sometimes fast, sometimes slow. 

Since this happens intermittently, there is no regular report number to submit.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> Issue: "Searching for Signal" on SHO2-HD while trying to record that channel
> Receiver: HR21-200
> 
> Wife just reported that HR21 was giving "Searching for signal on Tuner 1", but only on SHO2-HD channel. The DVR was supposed to be recording "Big Brother After Dark" on that channel. Tried starting playback of that recording, but got "Keep or Delete" message, so it never had recorded properly. Stopped that recording and deleted it, then was able to tune SHO2-HD without "Searching for signal" message.


Happened again later in the evening ....
At 11:00pm the HR21 started recording the news on one of my local HD channels. At about 11:05pm I selected that recording from the Playlist but just got black video with no audio. Oddly, pressing FF to move forward in the recording produced a "Pause" instead. Pressing "30-sec skip" jumped to the end of the black recording.

I stopped the recording and tried to view the channel "Live", only to get the "searching for signal on Tuner 1" message. Went to the Signal Menu and found that Tuner 1 was "0" on all satellites & transponders. Did a Menu Reset and everything is working normally again, so far.


----------



## aleicgrant (Sep 26, 2007)

Is there a place to submit a bug for consideration (sorry sorta newb)

for the last few months, I have not been able to get my picture to fill the screen on 2 different types of flat panels. I believe this is a Directv bug with resolution.

My ISF tech is here and he confirmed it (he has over 10 years exp working with directv)

No matter what we do using dot by dot, the top of the screen has anywhere from 1/2 to 1/4 of inch that isnt filling the screen. Now the funny (or not) thing is, if you launch the menu it fills out the screen completely.

I cant believe two different types of tvs would have the same issue. One isnt as big a deal because its LCD but the other is plasma.

Who can I send this to at Direct?


----------



## JohnAEC (Apr 6, 2008)

Radio Enginerd said:


> *Issue:* Black Screen on all channels
> *Receiver affected:* HR21-200
> 
> *Description:* My wife powered on our HR21-200 and all channels were black. She said she switched channels several times with no luck. She also said the guide came up just fine.
> ...


I've had the *exact* same problem twice now since the new update, both on the 17th and the 18th. The thing is, it happened right while I was watching. The video froze, and when I switched to any other channels, they were black and no sound - recordings also. The guides come up fine, it's just the programs that are black and missing.

DirecTV - you've got a new problem with this update!!

John


----------



## Wired (Jul 17, 2008)

Wired said:


> Issue: Unit frozen requiring RBR (Network plugged in)
> Receivers affected: HR21-100
> Diagnostic Key: N/A
> 
> ...


Came home tonight to find the HR21-100 fozen again. I now have the ethernet cable unplugged again and I expect that it won't freeze again as long as the cable is unplugged. I guess if I want to download something on-demand I'll have to plug the cable in until it's finished downloaded and then disconnect it so it doesn't eventually freeze. Can anybody help with the questions above (Note: I snipped out the details of my original post so astokeep this reply shorter but please refer to the original post for details. Thanks again,

Wired


----------



## statsumi (Aug 8, 2007)

statsumi said:


> My two HR21-700's just got 0x255 yesterday. My keyword search for "Tigers" is not working any more. The search is not showing any of my MLB Extra Inning channels any more. The only channels showing up are the Fox sport channels. I tried doing a new search but they are still will not show up in the list. I manually record my Tiger games by selecting the game from the search list, this way I can record the home team broadcast.
> 
> Any idea why channels 700's are not showing up?


My MLB channels started showing up in search list... bizarre. I guess it took a couple of days after the system download.


----------



## Damion (Dec 4, 2007)

Issue: Unit frozen 
Receivers affected: HR21-700

Tonight was watching a recorded show until the end. This was the only recording since my previous problem had forced me to reformat. When it got to the end, it paused on the Delete Yes/No prompt. Since I was doing something else, it sat there for 3-5 minutes. I then selected delete and the screen stayed blank and the DVR would not respond to any remote (RF) commands. 

I was able to power off the DVR with the front panel and functionality was restored.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Issue: Live buffer cleared while in standby
Receivers affected: HR21-700

I left the box on ESPN 206 for a few hours in standby, and the live buffer was empty upon power up. Previously, the prior 90 minutes of content would have been available for viewing.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

aleicgrant said:


> Is there a place to submit a bug for consideration (sorry sorta newb)
> 
> for the last few months, I have not been able to get my picture to fill the screen on 2 different types of flat panels. I believe this is a Directv bug with resolution.
> 
> ...


You should start a new thread about this. I don't think it's an HD DVR problem or many many more of us would be seeing it. Provide morei information about how the DVR is connected to your TV and what resolution/format settings you've tried on the HD DVR. Also, what brand/model TV do you have?


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

i had 4 episodes of the dog whisperer that recorded yeserday on my HR21-700 with 0255 CE...all shows were there but none of them would play..so none recorded..then when i did an RBR to try and get them to play they were all gone from the list...thanks for this release D*..and yet somehow its going national...im going back to 0235 now because i had NO problems with that whatsoever...and hopefully i wont get 255 again for a while.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

dtrell said:


> i had 4 episodes of the dog whisperer that recorded yeserday on my HR21-700 with 0255 CE...all shows were there but none of them would play..so none recorded..then when i did an RBR to try and get them to play they were all gone from the list...thanks for this release D*..and yet somehow its going national...im going back to 0235 now because i had NO problems with that whatsoever...and hopefully i wont get 255 again for a while.


How do you expect to go back to 0235?


----------



## Just Ask (Mar 4, 2008)

Dr. Booda said:


> Issue: Live buffer cleared while in standby
> Receivers affected: HR21-700
> 
> I left the box on ESPN 206 for a few hours in standby, and the live buffer was empty upon power up. Previously, the prior 90 minutes of content would have been available for viewing.


This also happened to me on my HR21-100 last week (after 255 update. But, today it seems to be working fine.


----------



## aleicgrant (Sep 26, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> You should start a new thread about this. I don't think it's an HD DVR problem or many many more of us would be seeing it. Provide morei information about how the DVR is connected to your TV and what resolution/format settings you've tried on the HD DVR. Also, what brand/model TV do you have?


well upon further inspection it appears its actually channel related believe it or not.

Discovery for instance leaves the space for instance. Food network does not. The HD movies channels dont either. I have only found a few channels so far that leave the space but going through more.

One tv is a Samsung FP-T6374 connected via HDMI and set in just scan.

Other tv is a Sharp LC-65Se94U in dot by dot

same channels cause the same problem.

More pronounced with an HR20 box than the HR21

I set it once to just accept 1080i with native off in 16:9
then chose all the resolutions except 480i

same result


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

bpratt said:


> How do you expect to go back to 0235?


because 0255 hasnt rolled out to my area yet. i redownloaded 0235 this morning...of course those 4 episodes of the show are gone.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

HR21-700 
I had the TV on for "background noise" while I was doing other things. _Tombstone_ on A&EHD ch. 265 was on the active tuner and the box was recording _Ghostbusters II_ on HDNet Movies ch. 78 with the background tuner. I stepped away for about 10 minutes to help my wife bring in the groceries and did not pause the movie. When I returned the screensaver was active. I pressed Play to resume/wake the box and it began playing immediately on the foreground tuner again, as if the screensaver had not been active at all. The foreground buffer had been completely flushed prior to the instant I pressed Play to get rid of the screensaver.


----------



## DonHac (Nov 22, 2007)

Issue: Parental controls fail to block content
Receiver: HR21-700

As I discussed in a post 1681306 on an earlier release, the parental controls still don't work on 255. I have TV-MA programs blocked, and all such programs (as near as I can tell) are correctly marked as "blocked title" in the guide.

However, when I select a blocked title show (either live or recorded) it's about 50-50 as to whether the DVR will claim its blocked and ask for a passcode or just start to play the show, while leaving the guide data as "blocked title".

Don


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

I reported this on the last version and still have the problem with this version. Sometimes when 2 shows record at the same time one of them has no audio when played back. Sometimes on a recording that has no audio if I skip back or rewind when I start playing again I get audio for a second or 2. Before the last version I did not have this problem. HR21-700


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

Issue: Frozen
Receiver affected: HR21-100

I had this problem with releases prior to 0x235, but NOT with 235. It's returned with 255. At random times, the unit freezes for about three minutes: frozen picture, no response to remote, no response to panel buttons. After that, it starts playing fine where it left off or catches up to my button presses. If it was recording during this time, the recording is completely normal.

All of this is exactly the same as the pre-235 releases. it began for me around 221 or 22D if memory serves....

Menus seem faster, but still seem ridiculously slow, as does the whole unit. How can this code be so fat & punchy after 2+ years of beta with paying customers?


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

Issue: Audio dropout
Receiver affected: HR21-100

This seemed completely fixed before 235. With both 235 and now 255, I get audio dropouts after FF or ump forward. Same old trick of make it jump back again so I get the lost audio.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

Issue: Audio Brrrr after trick play (recorded HD program, chanel 608)
Receiver: HR21-200

Hit pause. Hit play. Brrrr was gone.


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

Receiver: HR21-200
Connection: HDMI
Native: ON
Networked: Yes
Software: 0x0255

While browsing the guide, I selected History HD on the Extreme Marksmanship program. While changing channels, my display went black. After a few seconds, my flat panel reported "Unsupported Video Format" even though this set accepts all the video formats output by the receiver. The receiver was lit on 720P. At this point there was no way I could get a picture but the box did not appear unresponsive. I saw the power light flash each time I pressed a button on the remote. Could not change channels (apparently) or bring up a menu display. RBR was required. It came up on History HD afterwards and appears normal now.


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

Receiver: HR21-200
Connection: HDMI
Native: ON
TV: Philips 42PFL7422
Networked: Yes
Software: 0x0255

Same issue as I posted above. Changed channels using the guide to select and unit hung with "Unsupported Video Format" displayed by the TV. I was able to correct this time by pressing the Resolution button on the front of the receiver. It sometimes took 2 or 3 presses before the receiver would move on to the next resolution but I was able to bring it back around to 1080i (which is the resolution of the program I was tuning to) and it displayed properly.


----------



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

Model Number = HR21-700
Manufacture Date = 10/31/2007
Manufacture Country = China
Slimline 5 LNB + 2nd Dish (locals) + WB68 Multiswitch

For me, this NR has been more trouble than any since I got the unit in Dec '07.

Half of my recordings have some sort of issue (five out of 10 over the last 3 days). Mostly audio stuttering and dropouts. One recording gave me the Keep/Delete dialog halfway through playback. The stuttering and dropouts are repeatable and not related to any trickplay stuff - so it appears that the flaws are in the recording, not a playback glitch.

I noticed these issues from recordings of movies on HDNet Movies, UniversalHD, MGMHD, and HBOW.

EDIT: This is not just a recording issue - the audio stuttering happens while viewing live as well.

EDIT2 (7/26): Seems to be much more related to HDNET Movies and Universal HD - Which are a new subscription for me - this might be an MPEG2 HD issue that I've not noticed before (perhaps not an issue with 0X255 per se).

EDIT3 (8/9): Definitely an issue with HDNET Movies and Universal HD feeds: Problems persisted after the MPEG4 conversion - however the rate of the occurrences has been declining.

dd


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

Issue: stuttering video
Receiver affected: HR21-100

After skipping forward (30 skip, not slip) 6 times, all button presses quickly together, the video began moving in a stuttering or staccato motion, about 1-2 frames per second. It was not in slow motion and diplayed the play arrow. I even pressed play again to confirm this. The only recovery was to skip back (one press) and then it was fine.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

*Issue:* Unresponsive and Slow Playlist Scroll
*Receiver affected:* HR21-700

*Description:* I was at a friends house that has DirecTV. He was complaining of his DVR being completely unresponsive and slow to scroll through the guide and playlist. I used his box for about 5 minutes and the box completely froze up and became unresponsive. After about 5-9 seconds it came back to life but it was extremely slow to scroll through the guide and playlist.

The owner of this box told me he's been having a lot of problems in the last week. I checked the system info screen and he is on the NR.

I performed a menu reset.


----------



## Neilkn (Jul 19, 2008)

Issue: Black Screen, no picture
Receivers affected: HR21-100
Diagnostic Key: ?

Description: Newly installed customer on Friday 7/18. Install completed about 6 pm, software upgrade to 0x255 automatic after installation. Wife was just playing with remote and entering channel numbers from the channel layout we were given. After doing a few, she got the channel banner and then just a blank screen. We were able to bring up and view the Guide and the Menu, able to select a channel from the Guide, but every try we would just get the banner and a black screen. Power cycle had no effect. Red Reset button resolved the problem. It has not re-occurred in the past two days.


----------



## aleicgrant (Sep 26, 2007)

on what would cause this



aleicgrant said:


> well upon further inspection it appears its actually channel related believe it or not.
> 
> Discovery for instance leaves the space for instance. Food network does not. The HD movies channels dont either. I have only found a few channels so far that leave the space but going through more.
> 
> ...


----------



## choptv (Apr 7, 2008)

Has anyone noticed if the on screen Caller-ID is working on their HR21 since the last update? It seems that mine has stopped working since the update.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Issue: Unable to access media errors on Media share.
Receiver Affected: HR21-700
Diagnostic Key: 20080721-27A0

I went into mediashare to play some music and when I went to select my computer all I got was unable to access media errors. I did a menu restart and that fixed the problem.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

HR21-700
Report: 20080721-183E

HR21 running very slow. FF slow and menus coming up slower then normal.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

choptv said:


> Has anyone noticed if the on screen Caller-ID is working on their HR21 since the last update? It seems that mine has stopped working since the update.


Mine is working just fine on both my HR21-100 and HR20-700 (and always has).


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Issue: While playing back a VOD, pressing PLAY repeatedly causes the HR21-700 to freeze for a few seconds and become unresponsive.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

HR21-700

Everything was working good today on my DVR then all of the sudden around 2:25pm it started slowly getting the 771 error. I was on channel 247 TBS HD. After about a minute then it went to the 771 error all together. I checked the signal meter on 103(c) and on tuner 1 it was good until about half way thru and it went to 0 on the transponders. When is cycled through back to transponder 1 it and everyone of them was at 0 now. I checked all the other satellite's and they were all 0 on tuner 1. But, tuner 2 was fine.

I did a menu reset and that corrected the problem. I then went to check the signal meter again and the samething happened again when I went to 103(c). It was good until about half way thru the transponders then went to 0 on everything again on tuner 1 on all satellite's. Tuner 2 is fine. So, I went ahead and sent the Diagnostic report while this issue was going on.

Diagnotic Report ID: 20080722-20CB

I am going to put this receiver in standby for a while and see what happens.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

HR21-100, 0x0255

Unit had not been watched for a day or so but was on, not in standby. Switched the TV over and had a screensaver going and one button push brought the live LiL back. Tried to send a diagnostic report but the menu would not come up. All other functions normal. Was getting ready for work so no time to do any testing.


----------



## Amerikes (May 18, 2006)

Amerikes said:


> Issue: Screen is Black on all Channels
> Receiver: HR-21-100
> 
> Description: After watching TV for a couple of hours, was changing channels, not sure if I went into guide or not, but as I scrolled through the channels, all of them were black, even though the Info was at the top of each channel for a few seconds before going black.
> ...


It happened again this evening while changing channels........


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> HR21-700
> 
> Everything was working good today on my DVR then all of the sudden around 2:25pm it started slowly getting the 771 error. I was on channel 247 TBS HD. After about a minute then it went to the 771 error all together. I checked the signal meter on 103(c) and on tuner 1 it was good until about half way thru and it went to 0 on the transponders. When is cycled through back to transponder 1 it and everyone of them was at 0 now. I checked all the other satellite's and they were all 0 on tuner 1. But, tuner 2 was fine.
> 
> ...


After letting the receiver set for several hours. I came home and turned on the receiver and all channels seem to be working except one. Channel 11 HD MPEG-4. It was recording and I would get the 771 error for tuner 1. So, I went to the signal meter and I got 0's on all tuners and satellites for tuner1. Tuner 2 was fine. So, I swaped the cables for the tuners and the problem didn't follow the cable.

So, I did a menu reset again and that seem to fix it this time.

Diagnostics Report ID: 20080722-2C28


----------



## darekd (Oct 11, 2006)

dduitsman said:


> Model Number = HR21-700
> Manufacture Date = 10/31/2007
> Manufacture Country = China
> Slimline 5 LNB + 2nd Dish (locals) + WB68 Multiswitch
> ...


Do you have your unit connected to a network? If yes, disconnect and see if this helps. I had similar problems but since I unplugged network cable, it's been working much better (stutter free). It seems that network activities take too much resources and cause video playback problems. BTW, watching a live shows it's still watching recorded show (buffered for few seconds).


----------



## firemed509 (Jul 16, 2006)

choptv said:


> Has anyone noticed if the on screen Caller-ID is working on their HR21 since the last update? It seems that mine has stopped working since the update.


 Caller ID is working fine


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

Receiver: HR21-200
Software: 0x0255
Native: On
Networked: Yes
Connection: HDMI
TV: Philips 42PFL7422 1080P LCD

Diagnostic Report: 20080723-1952


Continue to have intermittent black screens that the TV reports as "Unsupported Video Signal". Based on information from my wife, I checked channel 252 tonight. There was no audio. By pressing the info button on the TV remote, the TV reports "Unsupported Signal" for Audio. I scrolled through channels to identify the extent of the problem and continued to get this until I got to channel 262. At that point sound came back in and going back to 252, it now had sound as well. I generated a report on channel 252 while the sound was absent.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

longrider said:


> HR21-100, 0x0255
> 
> Unit had not been watched for a day or so but was on, not in standby. Switched the TV over and had a screensaver going and one button push brought the live LiL back. Tried to send a diagnostic report but the menu would not come up. All other functions normal. Was getting ready for work so no time to do any testing.


Update:
It was not just the menu that was out, the entire front panel was unresponsive. The remote still worked so did a menu reset and everything is fine now.


----------



## Kerry (Jul 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by Amerikes 
Issue: Screen is Black on all Channels
Receiver: HR-21-100


Description: After watching TV for a couple of hours, was changing channels, not sure if I went into guide or not, but as I scrolled through the channels, all of them were black, even though the Info was at the top of each channel for a few seconds before going black.

Performed a reset, same thing. Turned off receiver, and turned back on and channels came back. 



It happened again this evening while changing channels........ 









happened to me twice today


----------



## fusion04 (Dec 10, 2007)

After 0x0255 was installed on my HR21-700, the network connection test says that I'm not connected to the internet. All other parts of the test are OK... valid IP via HDCP, correct net mask, gateway, and DNS. The strange thing is that OnDemand works fine. So, I'm obviously able to connect to the internet, and it is only the test that is failing.

The same problem has been reported in the HR20 thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1691616&postcount=104


----------



## The Rusty DJ (May 14, 2008)

Issue: Still getting "Searching for Authorized Content"

Recorded Rambo in HD - about 5 min. in get a black screen and the message above. Ordered the movie online and scheduled the recording. Have read threads that "You must record live." Total BS. Never had to do so with my HR10-250. If they can't fix this, I'm going to switch to XBOX Live w/Netfilx.


----------



## jgreeson (Jan 29, 2007)

Issue: Searching for Signal 771 on Tuner 2
Receiver: HR21-100
Diagnostic Key: 20080723-624

Was watching live tv on 278 at 8:28am 7/23/08. Changed channels using channel up key to 249. Got 771 error message. Returned to channel 278, got 771. Tried other channels via guide, error 771.

Performed menu reset.

All channels now working on all tuners.


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

I got the 255 download Monday and got my first gray screen recording on The Cleaner last night.

I have not had this problem for months until the upgrade.


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

fusion04 said:


> After 0x0255 was installed on my HR21-700, the network connection test says that I'm not connected to the internet. All other parts of the test are OK... valid IP via HDCP, correct net mask, gateway, and DNS. The strange thing is that OnDemand works fine. So, I'm obviously able to connect to the internet, and it is only the test that is failing.
> 
> The same problem has been reported in the HR20 thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1691616&postcount=104


Try swapping ethernet ports on the HR21. I have to do that each time I have a software update or reboot.


----------



## osxdude (Jul 23, 2008)

Model: HR21-700
Update Received On: 7/16/08 @ 3:55am

I noticed the system is very sluggish compared to the last update. I'm pretty sure the navigation animations are more intense now, so turning them off might do the trick.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

Report: 20080723-1C3C

HR21-700

No signal on odd transponders after rain fade on tuner 2. Tuner 1 has signal on odds and evens.

It was OK after a Menu Restart.


----------



## waltb (Jan 31, 2008)

*Issue*: delete/do not delete at beginning of playback
*Receivers affected*: HR21-700
*Diagnostic Key*: 20080723-3851

Description: Programmed DVR to record [email protected] CH 724-1 (MLBHD) 1:00 PM - 7:00 PM Jul 23 2008. Sometime after 7:00 PM, went to retrieve recorded show from playlist, saw a new folder "[email protected]" Opened folder, saw two recordings: #1 displayed a partial recording of 5 hr 43 min beginning at 1:00 PM; #2 displayed a partial recording of 0 hr beginning at 6:43 PM. Started to play recording #1, and the following occurred in succession: progress bar on screen very quickly jumped from beginning to end; play icon changed to pause icon; delete/do not delete popped up. Selected do not delete, went back to play recording, same occurrences. Ditto for recording #2.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

HR21-700 Ver. 0x0255 Fails to connect via TVersity V 1_0_0_3_RC2 and WMP11. Download-On-Demand is working. Network Setup indicates everything is connected (network and internet).


----------



## fusion04 (Dec 10, 2007)

After 0x0255 was installed on my HR21-700, I lost all OTA channels on AM21. (Searching for signal...) I had to repeat the OTA initial setup to get them back.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

*HR21 200*
*Diagnostic Key: 20080724-14D3*

*Issue:*
Media sharing is off and on. Connection to TVersity is sporadic. Sometimes it connects, sometimes it does not. RBR always corrects the issue for a time. However this morning for the first time, after trying to connect to TVersity, the whole system locked up and had to do an RBR.


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

HR21-700 received over night and all recordings showed a black screen with no sound... nothing would play. Did RBR and was stuck on part 1 of 2 for 45 minutes. Unplugged for 45 minutes and replugged in and it booted fine. Why does this happen?


----------



## wcader (Jan 16, 2008)

HR-21 700 has lost caller ID functionality since it downloaded 0x0255. I tried turning that feature off and then back on and doing a menu reset, but no joy.

Each software update seems to make this box less reliable and less functional.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I used to have a HR21-200 connected to my Sony KDF46E200 but moved it to the bedroom to a Dell LCD panel. Before I moved it I would occasionally get a pop up from the Sony saying incompatable audio stream for the HDMI audio and audio would stop until I changed inputs on the TV or channels on the HR21-200, but never say this on the Dell. The HR21-200 was replaced by a HR21-100 which also never had a problem with audio on the Dell. Today I moved the HR21-100 back to the Sony and I'm again seeing the popup on the Sony about incompatible audio and it's loss. I've also had a HR20-700 connected to this Sony and never had this problem with that STB.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HR21-100/AM21 connected to SWM8. Was watching ch 265 and tried to tune to 355, no recordings were going at the time. I got a 771 error for tuner 2 and from then on I couldn't tune in any other channels, just said 771 error for tuner 2. I generated an error report, 20080724-254A and rebooted, after reboot all is OK again.


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

HR21-700 So I went back to HDMI to check but still get the "Unsupported Audio Signal" on my 50" Sony TV KDF50E2000 when viewing HDMI after a trickplay within an hour or so. Very annoying this bug is still there.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

After 255, mass pixelization/complete pix meltdown now occurs on movies frequently on my HR21-100, sometimes every 15 to 30 seconds, sometimes once a minute or two. 255 has turned what was a terrible DVR into a nearly useless one.

Way to go D* code monkeys!


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

I have had 3 blank recordings tonight on my HR21-200. 2 Family Guy episodes from TBS HD(CH247) and 1 South Park (CH249) so far. I tried to send an error report also, but there was no option when I hit menu and info from the panel to for any report ??


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

HR21-700

Ok, here we go again. The 771 has popped up again today. I had the signal meter brought up on 101 tuner 1 and getting 0's on all transponders. Tuner 2 was fine. While I had the screen sitting on satellite 101 tuner 2, I disconnected the cable from the back of the receiver on both tuner 1 and 2. The wierd thing was that it would go to 0 on only some of the transponders on other would be in the 90's. Very Strange  . So, I switched it to Signal Meter screen and hooked up the cable to tuner 2 and bam I got mid 90's signal on both tuner's even though I don't have anything hooked up to tuner 1. So, I tried the same thing on tuner 1 and disconnected tuner 2 and the samething. I am get signal on both tuner even if tuner 2 is disconnected. I also went back to the signal strenght screen with tuner 1 hooked up and tuner 2 not and on that screen tuner 1 showed normal and tuner 2 had all the odd transponders 0 and even's had good signal. (see pic) Any suggestions on to what is going on?  

I sent Diagnostic Report with tuner 1 connected and tuner 2 disconnected. 20080725-2292


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is an update to my previous post. I have only tuner 2 hooked up and the receiver seems to be working fine. I set 2 channels record and the same time and they both recorded without any issues and I was able to play both of them back.


----------



## MrThom (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello,
Since the 235 upgrade my HR21-700 will not obtain channel focus for any of the Mix channels other than the initial one. . It locks into the first channel (upper left). Indicator will not move to any of the other 7 channels and sound stays on the first channel. Only solution is to use the "Red" reboot button. It will be ok for less than a week then same problem reoccurs.
Suspect it is a software problem as DirecTV has replaced the unit.
Tom


----------



## kaszeta (Apr 8, 2008)

Issue: Programs recorded with no sound playback
DVR: HR21-100

Several programs recorded from channel 88 (Fox 5, DNS) record with no sound (or are recording sound, but not playing it back).


----------



## Wired (Jul 17, 2008)

*Issue:* Unit frozen requiring RBR (Network plugged in)
*Receivers affected:* HR21-100
*Date of Issue:* 7/24/08 ~ 8 PM
*Diagnostic Key:* 20080724-18F8

Hello. As reported recently on this and other threads, like others whenever Ethernet is plugged into my HR21-100, the unit become progressively slower to reply to command and will completely freeze in 1 or 2 days. This has occurred since I obtained the unit a couple of months ago.

I tested this once again a couple of days ago intending to send the new Network Report for the first time. I plugged Ethernet back into the unit and enabled network reporting on 7/23 @ 9:30 PM. That evening, the unit was quick to respond to commands and operated reasonably fast.

On 7/24 at 8:00 PM, (like many times before) I found the unit to be slow to respond to commands - for example 1 minute to stop playback of recording to display of the stop menu (with delete / resume, etc.) or 20 seconds or more to respond to the List button or Guide button and very slow sluggish FF on 30 second skip command.

I initiated a Network Report at 8:08 PM. Like everything else, the progress bar was sluggish. At 8:12, the unit completely froze (progress bar frozen, live TV box in upper right frozen, won't respond to commands). I waited until 8:17 for any signs of life but unit still frozen at which point I did an RBR (red button reset).

As is typical, it took a full 8.5 minutes to completely boot and acquire satellites and be available for viewing operations again at 8:26 PM. The unit was speedy once again with reasonable response times and operation.

At 8:27 PM, I used the option to try to create another Network Report. This time the progress bar kept moving and 3 minutes later at 8:30 PM, the report finished and gave me the diagnostic code.

Of course, the next thing I had to do to ensure continued operation (unfortunately) was unplug the Ethernet cable!

I will be glad to reply to any questions or requests from DirecTV to help troubleshoot this issue as I am very interested in a solution. As it stands, I cannot keep Ethernet plugged into the unit and use the On Demand feature or any media features through the network and cannot risk the unit being frozen and not recording scheduled programs.

Cheers,
Wired


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

HR21-100 S/W 0X255

Box says can't connect to internet.
Using DTV supplied Powerline connecters. Getting 85MBps transfer rates.
Does download DOD despite no connection message.
Used to work with older S/W version.

Flash update on this problem.
I read in the DirecTV Tech Forum where a user with this problem did an IP trace and found that a DIRECTV server someplace in Texas was causing this problem. When a connection attempt is made the box supposedly attempts to communicate with the DIRECTV server and the server is blocking the requests. This may explain why the box fails to connect and yet DOD does work.


----------



## Laker44 (Jun 18, 2008)

HR21-700
0x255
Problem when networked

Having same issue many others are having with the receiver locking up.With the ethernet cable hooked up.And the receiver doing ok after unplugging ethernet cable.
Also had this issue with 0X235.


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

Issue: lagging Closed Caption
DVR: HR21-100

The CC on my HR21 lags significantly behind. I was thinking this is just poor captioning, as happens with many shows. However, I started comparing the same recordings made with my HR10-250 and the HR21. The HR10 captions are spot-on, the HR21 captions are at several seconds behind. These are exactly the same shows: HD for HD, SD for SD, same channels, same recording times.

It's really frustrating trying to watch shows when all of them display the same lag time.


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

bqbauer said:


> Issue: lagging Closed Caption
> DVR: HR21-100
> 
> The CC on my HR21 lags significantly behind.


I discovered that with 255, having the Panel Opacity setting to other than Opaque causes problems. With it set to Translucent, you get the problem I described (or so it seems to be the cause at this point). With it set to Flash, you get other quirks, like captions overwriting each other. There are also other display issues with the Font Opacity setting options.

This isn't a fix, but a workaround. DTV, please FIX the CC problem as well. It's a new problem with 255.


----------



## kaszeta (Apr 8, 2008)

Issue: Hanging after rain fade
DVR: HR21-100

Whenever heavy rain causes loss of signal, my HR21-100 either hangs or all channels go black, even when signal is restored and good signal levels are observed on all available satellites.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Issue: Frozen Black Screen
DVR: HR21-700

Was watching an SD recorded program. Paused the program to go do something came back within 5 minutes and tried to press play and the screen just stayed black with no audio. Exited the program to check Live TV and it was the same way. Unable to change channels but was able to force a restart via the remote. After restart everything was back to normal including my recorded show paused at the same spot it was prior to the problem.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

Receiver: HR21-700
Connection: HDMI
Native: OFF
Networked: Yes
Software: 0x0255

This release has slowed my unit down considerably as others have reported. All functions i.e. guide, playlist, channel changes take a painfully long time to complete.


----------



## lgroveman (Nov 4, 2007)

hr21-700 - software 255

My to do list is blank, yet all my programs are still recording. 
Any idea how to get the to do list to show again.

Thanks


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

HR21-100

I have noticed some screen shaking/flickering occasionally when paging down when the guide is being displayed. Happens at random. I don't believe it's a loose connection or a bad cable.


----------



## GatorPhan (Jun 30, 2006)

HR-21 100

I think I posted this in the wrong forum earlier, but since the update I have had a major issue with my DVR dropping the channel guide after a couple of hours. When I reset, I get fresh data for a 3-4 hour time period, and nothing else ever adds back on. When update 1st came through the DVR was rebooting on its own occasionally. 

I think I have tried everything humanly possibly from rbr, double rbr, clearing the cache, unplugging and letting it sit over night, forcing a re download of the software, etc with no luck thus far. Any thoughts?


----------



## srdoebling (Jun 1, 2006)

Receiver: HR21-200
Software: 0x255 on 7/17 @ 12:50 am PT
Connection: HDMI
native: Off
Networked: Yes

Remote unresponsive or slow
Records programs over 5 hours into 2 separate entries - one about 5 hours then another with balance (MLB EI HD games). 
Multiple MLB EI HD games have had the playback jump to the end with a gray screen and not allow rewind or re-start
lower banner pops up while in Play mode without any remote input -happens frequently during replay. Pattern indicates this is an issue when the program has completed recording. If playback is accessed while the recording is in progress everything seems to be ok, unless you pause, go to live TV or watch something else recorded & come back after recording has completed. I have primarily seen this with the MLB EI HD recordings and not on shorter HD shows such as Weeds on SHO.


----------



## SubSlr08 (Dec 4, 2007)

Receiver: HR21-700
Connection: HDMI
Native: OFF
Networked: No
Software: 0x0255 NR

Last night recording the local news on one channel, attempted to go to a second channel to view it. DVR locked up and wouldn't respond to any remote inputs. Waited several minutes to see if the 'remote buffer' was just behind - finally had to do an RBR to get out of it all.

First major problem since software install a few weeks back. . .


----------



## SteveK2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Receiver: HR21-100
Connection: Composite/S-video
Native: OFF
Networked: Yes
Software: 0x0255 NR

Tried to record a local news report recorded 7/12/08 (before the software upgrade) to my DVD recorder via composite and S-video. Get the message "unable to record copyrighted material" from the DVD Recorder (Panasonic DMR-E100).

Also tried several different types of recordings (HD, SD, premium channel, local channel, etc) with same result.

Hard re-boot (via red reset button) cleared the problem.


----------



## darekd (Oct 11, 2006)

Receiver: HR21-700
Connection: HDMI
Native: OFF
Networked: No
Software: 0x0255 NR
AM21: Yes

For the past few months, I've been having problem with playback of OTA recordings. One hour show would start playing but after 20-25 min trickplay would take longer and longer to respond. Just pressing a play key (to display progress bar) while watching a recorded show would pause a show for a half second. The show pauses again (.5 sec) when the progress bar disappears. When a show ends, it takes forever for the Delete option to show.

I noticed that trickplay works fine while a show is still recording. So, today I experimented. I set to record two shows at 10pm (CSI and Law&Order). While they were still recording, I checked trickplay behavior on both recordings several times (from start to live) . Every time trickplay was working fine (even with 1 min left to record). Once recording was done the terrible trickplay behavor returned. I don't know what to make out of this. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## pee_wee (Jul 28, 2008)

Has any one had this problem with the new release. All of the hd channels have no audio. This started with the new release about 1 1/2 weeks ago. I contacted technical support and the only work-around was to turn off dolby digital on the audio menu in system set-up. A follow-up call to tech support a few days later, the support person said the promlem was with my DVR receiver. So, I was shipped an HR21-100 to replace my HR20-100. Intalled today with no success.
I am connected via HDMI > Denon AVR-2807 > Sony Bravia HD TV.

SO now I am just receiving 2 channel audio on a very expensive HD theater system!


----------



## aleicgrant (Sep 26, 2007)

does the DD light show up on the receiver?


----------



## ysiamrich (Feb 22, 2008)

Receiver: HR21-700
Connection: HDMI
Native: On
Networked: Yes
Software: 0x0255 NR
AM21: Yes

Issue #1: Frequent lock-ups (10 times over 4 days when I started counting) when viewing a recording and recording a show at the same time. Seems to happen more frequently when viewing ESPN HD 207. The HR21 recording will stutter and extremly slow to respond to commands. If stop recording, I am able to watch a show but unable to pull up a guide or menu for up to 10 minutes. If I wait, I usually do not need to RBR but at time will have to do that also. 

Issue #2: Missed recordings (not blank) - There have been seven shows missed including The Daily Show, Monsterquest, Flashpoint, So You think You Can Dance and Ghost Hunter International. The first set were on 7/23, I reset and it worked for a few days then missed more on 7/25. I reset and it worked till missing shows on 7/30. All show appear in to do list and will still show when missed with a date of yesterday.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Receiver: HR21-700

All of my NASCAR recordings scheduled for the next two weeks from 206 & 209 disappeared overnight from the ToDo List. The History has no evidence that they even existed or were cancelled.

How nostalgic. It seems like 2006 all over again...


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

My channels are all coming in but when I go into signal strength I am not getting any readings. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## pee_wee (Jul 28, 2008)

aleicgrant said:


> does the DD light show up on the receiver?


No it does not..however the shows all my speakers are available. I can receive DD with my blue-ray so I don't think it a receiver problem.


----------



## brydin (Aug 1, 2008)

I have my R22-100 with 255 update hooked up to an SD picture tube television through S-Video. However I want to use the component inputs on the tv, but when I hook the DVR through component video the picture is scrambled. Is this because the DVR is set on 420p if so how do I get it back to 420i. My PS3 works great through component video by the way


----------



## seymouru (Feb 15, 2008)

Dr. Booda said:


> Receiver: HR21-700
> 
> All of my NASCAR recordings scheduled for the next two weeks from 206 & 209 disappeared overnight from the ToDo List. The History has no evidence that they even existed or were cancelled.
> 
> How nostalgic. It seems like 2006 all over again...


I'm having the same problem on my HR21-700. I've scheduled 4 Twins games to record on Channel 641-1 this week, and none of them got recorded. The recordings show up in the ToDo List after I schedule them, but then the next day, they're gone. Very frustrating.

Receiver: HR21-700
Video Connection: HDMI
Audio Connection: Optical
Native: OFF
Networked: No
Software: 0x255


----------



## zuf (May 25, 2007)

brydin said:


> I have my R22-100 with 255 update hooked up to an SD picture tube television through S-Video. However I want to use the component inputs on the tv, but when I hook the DVR through component video the picture is scrambled. Is this because the DVR is set on 420p if so how do I get it back to 420i. My PS3 works great through component video by the way


Unfortunately, you don't. The only way to get a 480i picture out of the R22-100 is to use the composite or s-video connection. Component and HDMI are both locked into 480p.


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

Issue: *Missed recordings*
Receiver: *HR21-700 (0x255)*
Diagnostic Key: *20080801-2175*

Returned home today (Friday) after being away all week. Noticed nothing new in the playlist since Tuesday. Great. Checked History and found program after program "Canceled" because the "program was no longer available."

Jeopardy! was supposed to be recording from 7 to 7:30p. New episode, but no recording light. Priortizer indicated episode is to be recorded. Not recording.

It's after 8:00p right now; in the To Do list the local news is scheduled to record Today at 5:00p and Jeopardy! is scheduled to record Today at 7:00p. System Info shows the correct time zone (Pacific), date, and time (Fri 8/1 8:09p).


----------



## Quav7Saip9a4 (Jul 30, 2008)

Just got 2 HR21-100s so I could retire my R10s. I note with disappointment and regret that the thought of keeping a bug-track log next to me while I watch TV, or having to do a DVR reset, never occurred to me over the last three years with my R10s (I've elected not to deactivate them just yet) 

HR21-100 networked
AM-21 (1)
SW: 0x255 (only version I've experienced)

Issue: Continuous Pixellated video/garbled audio.
Occurrence: Intermittent / infrequent
Symptom: Ch2 (local) on BOTH HR21-100s, live TV. Not resolved by RBR. Simultaneous viewing on R10 does not show problem.

Issue: Periodic Pixellated video/garbled audio
Occurrence: Intermittent / infrequent
Symptom: 1-2 second bursts of pixellated video/ garbled audio followed by a minute or two of good play. Simultaneous viewing on R10 does not show problem.

Issue: Audio/Video slight mis-synch ( < 0.25s).
Occurrence: Intermittent / infrequent
Symptom: Ch2 (local) on BOTH HR21-100s. No problem on R10. Not resolved by RBR. This is during a news program. Very oddly, some of the taped clips within the program are synched, but when the program cuts back to the live anchors, the synch problem kicks in again.

Issue: Pause/Play stutter when banner disappears
Occurrence: Intermittent / infrequent
Symptom: After resuming play of live TV from a pause (short or long), the video/audio freeze for about 1sec when the time banner bar on the bottom goes away.

Issue: Pause/Play stutters every minute or so
Occurrence: Intermittent / infrequent
Symptom: After resuming play of live TV from a pause, video & audio freeze for a second or so every minute or so.

Issue: Delayed DVR response to remote
Occurrence: Intermittent / very frequent
Symptom: DVR takes 1-7 seconds to respond to button press

Issue: List (recorded programs) sort option not retained (I'm new to the HR21s; maybe this is a 'feature'?)
Occurrence: Always/repeatable
Symptom: After changing sort option in 'List' to 'A-Z', it reverts to 'most recently recorded' the next time you go to it. The 'A-Z' sort choice is never retained.

Gripe; I'll only do this once so please indulge me: no dual buffers, no Wish List, kludgy though functional interface, having to keep a bug-track log on a brand new DVR from D* after three years of trouble free viewing on what now appears to have been better designed (user interface and DVR function) and more trouble free equipment. I do like networking, 90m buffer, OTA (even if I needed the AM-21 to get it), on demand and, of course, HD


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

UNIT = HR21-700
Not Networked
x255

Saturday morning found no picture and no sound on all channels: even channel 100 wouldn't display. Guide info displayed when changing channels, but all channels were black. Satellite signal strength was fine. HR21 has not reset since the new software download.

Reset the receiver and all channels displayed fine. After a few hours the todo list repopulated missing programs from the prioritizer. One recording that was setup to record during the "outage" was empty and dropped from the play list after the reset.

After the reset the guide and menu navigation was much, much quicker. The clock, which had been slowly losing time against actual, was reset to "on time."

This displays symptoms of a memory leak.

jdg


----------



## nelsonrl (Aug 16, 2007)

pee_wee said:


> Has any one had this problem with the new release. All of the hd channels have no audio. This started with the new release about 1 1/2 weeks ago. I contacted technical support and the only work-around was to turn off dolby digital on the audio menu in system set-up. A follow-up call to tech support a few days later, the support person said the promlem was with my DVR receiver. So, I was shipped an HR21-100 to replace my HR20-100. Intalled today with no success.
> I am connected via HDMI > Denon AVR-2807 > Sony Bravia HD TV.
> 
> SO now I am just receiving 2 channel audio on a very expensive HD theater system!


Yes I have the same problem.

HR21-700


----------



## pee_wee (Jul 28, 2008)

nelsonrl said:


> Yes I have the same problem.
> 
> HR21-700


Does anyone in this forum have DD working with this release given the same connections we have?

HR21-100 > HDMI > any AV receiver > HDMI to HD tv


----------



## Quav7Saip9a4 (Jul 30, 2008)

HR21-100 networked
AM-21

Issue: Remote (IR) won't wake from screen saver
Occurrence: Intermittent / 2 out of four times over last week
Symptom: Pausing live TV, screen saver comes on. Remote key presses (play, select, etc.) have no effect (green light on remote shows button press, but no receiver response). Pressing 'select' on DVR wakes the unit up and then remote works fine. Line of sight/batteries not the problem.


----------



## DonHac (Nov 22, 2007)

pee_wee said:


> Does anyone in this forum have DD working with this release given the same connections we have?
> 
> HR21-100 > HDMI > any AV receiver > HDMI to HD tv


DD is working just fine for me, with very similar connections

HR21-700 > HDMI > Denon AV-4306 > {HDMI video to TV, audio directly to speakers}

Don


----------



## Quav7Saip9a4 (Jul 30, 2008)

Issue: Remote (IR) none of buttons (guide/active/list/exit/back/menu/info) work
Occurrence: Once so far
Symptom: Had just finished setting up custom favorite channels and was using chan/page ^ button. Changed channel once and then tried to bring up guide and got no DVR response. Although chan/page^ key continued to work, none of the other remote keys did anything (guide/active/list/exit/back/menu/info). Was able to get out of this by using guide button on DVR and then response to remote button presses was back to normal.

--------------
HR21-100 (networked)
AM-21


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

HR21-700

Heavy Storms last night and system got stuck on Searching for Signal 771 Error. Was supposed to be recording the local news on ABC7 Chicago. Couldn't change the channel. Verified signals were there with signal meters but couldn't get rid of the problem. Did a menu reset and it cleared.


----------



## 5 ACES (Dec 27, 2007)

Issue: Not recording anything in the to do list
Receivers affected: HR21-700
Diagnostic Key: N/A Router On Receiver has died.
Description: Receiver has not recorded anything as of 4:00AM this morning, 08-05-08. Twelve recordings that were scheduled to record did not. While tuning to the channel that was supposed to be recorded, the record indicator on the top of the banner showed it recording, but the recording light on the receiver never came on. It asked me to either stop and keep the recording, stop and delete the recording, or cancel, however, there was nothing actually recording, as though it thought it was recording, but really wasn't. I reset the receiver hoping that it will fix this issue.


----------



## 5 ACES (Dec 27, 2007)

Still happening. Nothing in the to do list is recording. I RBR but still nothing. I had to reinstall the 0255 software again and it looks like it is now recording again, however, my to do list is now very low on shows to record. I went in the history part of the list and all the recordings say they were either canceled or were no longer in the guide. I hope this problem get's fixed soon. Thankfully, it's my first encounter with the "Missed Recording" bug......


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

I am taping local news at 6 on channel 5 (from DTV). When I tape National News on 7 through a season pass, I consistently get a blank recording. Works fine if I record channel 5 news but not channel 7. I have tried resetting season pass. Same result.


----------



## Quav7Saip9a4 (Jul 30, 2008)

Issue: picture simulates vertical hold off and filmstrip off track
Occurrence: Once
Symptom: Had been watching a low signal OTA station from AM21 (lots of pixellation/breakup). When I changed to a good satellite station the top (say 5% of screen) seemed to be carved into different boxes of information all across the top and the main picture in the remaining screen area was distorted/pixellated and had a very pronounced horizontal line that kept running bottom to top at 2-3Hz. It reminded me of a cross between film turned sideways and running off track in 5th grade (I was there when they had film projectors run by fellow students) and vertical hold being off (could also happen on TVs circa my 5th grade experience). Chaning stations, going to list, etc., had no effect. A menu reset resolved the problem.

I have to say, in the few weeks since I got this DVR, I haven't yet reached the point where I'm just counting instances of problems I've already seen. New ones continue to manifest and surprise (though not delight) :nono: 

HR21-100 networked / HDMI
AM21


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

Had my first HD recording (CSI Miami) sound stutter twice while watching back the recording and had a minor video jump too. Never had this issue with the last two software versions, so it looks like this problem is back in 0x255!


----------



## Mike the MJB (Jul 7, 2008)

Issue: Locked up
Receivers affected: HR21-100
Diagnostic Key: 20080806-3882

Description: Turned it on this morning and it was locked up. Red button reset fixed the issue.

This is my first report since I engaged the reporting feature. This problem occurs with or without the network cable being installed. Got this unit new three weeks ago after I upgraded from HD Tivo. 

I average a reset every other day, sometimes multiple times in a day.... but I won't vent in this thread.


----------



## rob316 (Jun 29, 2008)

I am having a problem turning on my HR21-700.

I currently have a manual schedule recording from 1pm to 5pm, the shows record but when I come home at night and try to turn on the HR21 box it does not turn on, I have a Harmony 1 remote. The tv turns on with no problem, but HR21 will not respond to the power on command. What I have to do is wait around 1 minute after I hit power on the remote and then go to the box and press the power button then it turns on.

I orginally had an HR21-100 box which had the same problem. It seems only to happen after a recording is completed because on the weekends when there are no recordings it turns on with no problem. Again this is my second box which is a refurb and it is having the same issue as my orginal HR21-100 box I orginally received.

Any suggestions?


----------



## pee_wee (Jul 28, 2008)

HR21-100
Software x255

I had a scheduled recording of the View today at 10:00pst. It did not record. Looked in the history list..it was cancelled for no reason at all. The receiver/tv was not on all morning and nothing else was schedlued to record at that time.

Let's hope this is not a big issue for the upcomming Olympics as I and probalby many others will be recording this event.


----------



## kaszeta (Apr 8, 2008)

HR21-100
Software x255

Rain fade causes unit to lock up. After several minutes of displaying the 771 error, the unit freezes and is no longer responsive to either remote or front panel, requiring RBR, even when rain stops.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Issue 1: Bonk instead of trick play for at least 15 seconds after standby or after watching recorded show then going to LIST.

Issue 2: Live buffer (PIG) does not stay paused when going back to LIST after watching recorded show.

Issue 1 + Issue 2 = Totally annoying spoiler issue. Retoricle question: Will this DVR ever be responsive and reliable?

HR21-700
0x0255

-Annoyed


----------



## tomparker (Dec 9, 2007)

HR 21-700 254

Pixelization has become maddening. Project Runway unwatchable. National Geographic Channel unwatchable. No physical changes here.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Issue: Screen Saver.

Frame of paused/buffered program flashes on screen while screen saver is on every 5-10 seconds.

This has been happening for months and is as of yet still unresolved.

We should really get a pool going for the resolution of long-standing unresolved issues. You pay $1 for each issue you submit along with a guess of when it will be resolved. If you guess the right date you win the money. Imagine with the blank recording issue what the pot would be.

Send the dollars to me. If your issue is NEVER resolved I'll pay up then.


----------



## Frodtab (Sep 17, 2006)

HR21-700. I noticed this morning one of my shows (Mad Men) was not recording. My guide is set to only show a favorites list of channels - mostly HD channels. When I changed the guide to display all channels, any channel that was not in my Favorites list displayed "to Be announced" for every day in the guide - thus they are not updating. Only channels in this Favorite list had program guide info.

I did a reboot and will report back to see if it populates properly all of my channels.


----------



## Mike the MJB (Jul 7, 2008)

Issue: Extremely slow response to remote control. Channel freeze. Pixelation
Receivers affected: HR21-100
Diagnostic Key: 20080807-2656

Description: It got progressively slower as the day went on. I did a button reset to resolve today's issue.


----------



## palmjz01 (Aug 7, 2008)

I just upgraded to an HD DVR unit (HR21-100) and most everything works splendidly. One annoying thing I've noticed, however, is that if the receiver is powered down for an extended period of time, the only way to turn it back on is by resetting it. The power button on the remote doesn't work, the power button on the front of the receiver doesn't work, it basically just sits there like a log. This is frustrating because not only does it take forever for the system to reboot after a restart, but I'm constantly losing guide information because it has to reacquire everything after the restart.

I tried to combat this today by turning off my TV and stereo but leaving the HD receiver on, but when I came back and turned everything else on I got audio but no video. Again, the receiver was completely unresponsive, both to the remote control and the front panel buttons.

What gives? Do I actually have to reset this thing any time I leave it turned off for more than an hour or so? This is pretty frustrating. Thanks in advance for any help or advice.


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

Issue: black recording, stuttering picture
Receivers affected: HR21-100

Tonight a got a two hour black recording. Not necessarily "blank", because I could fast forward & rewind through the entire two hours, but there was no sound & no picture. Never once happened with my HR10-250. Glad I run them in parallel on the same TV....

Last night every channel video and audio was very jittery or stuttering. I had to reboot.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

*1. Audio Media Share Issue: Corrected*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
While playing a slide show with music, I decided to play a recorded show. When I selected the show and hit Play, it started to play the show, but the audio was still the music that I had playing from the slide show. I used the Green button to have it display the audio info and then hit Stop to stop the music. At that point, I had no audio at all. If I hit the Green button to toggle between audio/video information as allowed in Media Share, it allows me to select which language audio track to use, but still does not play any audio. It obviously knew that I was no longer using Media Share then, but would not play the TV audio. I had to hit Exit to go back to LiveTV and then replay the show from my PlayList.

*2. TrickPlay Issue/LiveTV Pause Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
Exited out of a recording and trickplay functions were not available. This is related to the Pause issue when exiting a recording. No trickplay functions will work for about 15 seconds after coming out a recording. You also cannot pause LiveTV for about 15 seconds after changing channels.

*3. LiveTV Pause Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When changing the channel and starting over with the buffer and in LiveTV, hitting Pause will pause the show right away. When you hit Play it will jump back a few seconds. If you have been watching in the Live Buffer and catch up to LiveTV, hitting Pause will jump back a few seconds right away and pause. When you hit Play, it will playback normally. If you hit Pause while in the Live Buffer or a recording playback, the Pause function works as expected.

*4. Series List Recording Issue: Cannot Replicate*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
Set it to record a SL for DEA last night. After the reboot for a DL, it changed to record a 10am showing today instead of the midnight showing. While in the SL viewing the episodes, I clicked on the 10am showing to remove the R)) icon and then double-clicked on the midnight show to re-add the R)) icon. I did not check my ToDo list at that time to see what was scheduled. This morning, I found it recording the 10am showing of DEA. The ToDo list does not show an entry for the midnight showing. It had also updated the Prioritizer to show that there were 3 Upcoming Episodes now.

*5. Recording History Issue (Recording Permissions): Corrected*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
Went viewing the history to see what was going on with DEA, I noticed a couple of interesting entries. It listed the 10am showing of DEA, which it was currently recording, as Deleted. When I selected that entry, the comments stated "This episode was deleted due to its recording permissions. (1002)". No idea why that would be there.

*6. On Demand Issue (Channel Title): *
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When viewing a listing of shows available on Channel 1000, the column that displays the channel the show is from is not big enough. This causes the titles for multiple channels to be cut off. This could easily be fixed by displaying "NR" for "No Rating" and making the rating column smaller.

*7. On Demand Issue (PIG Flicker): *
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When selecting the green/red button to change channels while on Channel 1000, the PIG flickers on every channel change.

*8. RW/Jumpback Issue & 30 Second Skip Issue: Partially Corrected* 
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When selecting the jumpback button the picture freezes for a moment while the audio begins at the jumpback spot. After the slight picture freeze, the video then completes the jumpback. The audio and video are still synched after the video completes the jumpback. This also occurs when hitting Play after RWing. There is also a hesitation for the video starting when using Skip Forward with 30 Second Skip. The audio starts playing before the video and then the video catches up.

Update: I noticed that when using Jumpback from LiveTV, the audio/video are both synched as soon as it performs the jumpback, but there is a slight delay for the jumpback to occur. When performing the Jumpback while in the Live Buffer, the audio still starts playing back before the video begins.

*9. Recording Settings Issue:* 
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
In creating an SL, I selected a show from the Guide and selected Record Series. The confirmation came on and stated that All Episodes will be recorded. My Recording Settings Defaults are set so that only First Runs are recorded.

*10. Record Series via Selecting Show:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
This was another example of how when creating a SL, your Recording Settings Defaults are ignored. When searching for a show or selecting it via the Guide, you select Record Series. By selecting Record Series and not just Record on the one episode that was returned or in the Guide, it should have followed my Recording Settings Defaults, which it did not as they were set up for First Run. Even though the episode used to create the SL was a repeat, it is marked as scheduled to record even though the SL is set for First Run.

*11. Prioritizer/Episode List Issue:* 
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
Looking in my Prioritizer, it shows Monk and others (L&O: CI and L&O: SVU) as having "None Scheduled". When performing a Search, there are multiple upcoming episodes, only all repeats. When I selected Monk in the Prioritizer, I only got the Record Settings screen as if there were no upcoming episodes. I should have had the Episodes menu option to allow me to see that there were "0 First Run/xx Total Episodes".

*12. Cancel This/Cancel Series Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
I checked out the new "Cancel This/Cancel Series feature" and it does work. One issue I noticed though is that when choosing to cancel it only stops the recording and does not delete it, thus leaving you with a partial recording. It might be better if they combined the "Stop and Keep/Delete" prompt with the "Cancel Series" choice.

*13. Skip-to-Tick Issue: Corrected*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
You can now skip-to-tick to the beginning and end of a show. Previously, the start and end of a show were not counted as a tick mark.

*14. Recorded Show Channel Bar Issue: Corrected*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When watching a recorded show, if you select More Info from the Channel Bar and then select Done, the information shown on the Channel Bar when the screen exits is the show that is currently playing on the channel that the recorded show was from. It does not show the information for the recorded show.

*15. Checking Satellite Settings Screen Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
Exit button does not work when on the "Checking Satellite Settings" screen like it does on other receivers.

*16. Parental Control Issue (TV-MA/Adult Channels):*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When selecting to Block Adult Channels in the Parental Controls, it will also block any title with a rating of TV-MA. As there is a separate setting for blocking shows via rating, the Block Adult Channels setting should only block/remove channels that have been designated as an Adult Channel (593-598) and the Players Channel VoD. If you have your ratings set to allow shows of TV-MA, you can still tune to those shows even though they appear in the Guide as "Blocked Title".

*17. PlayList Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When finished watching a recorded showing or selecting List while watching a recording, the PlayList appears with the topmost item in the list highlighted. It should automatically select the current show that is being watched or has just ended. If the show is part of a group, the group should automatically be expanded and the current show selected.

*18. Remote Control Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
I am using my Samsung HCM5525W HD-Ready TV with my R22. I found a code that allowed me to control the TV Input menu and select inputs via that menu while on the DirecTV setting of the remote. Since upgrading to 0x022B, I can still bring up the TV Input menu via the Input button, but I can no longer select a different input. If I slide the switch to TV, I can then choose an input method. I don't know why this would have changed after the upgrade.

*19. FF/RW Issue (Choppy):*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When on FF2 or RW2, the picture is very choppy. On the R15, the FF2 and RW2 appear to be a lot smoother. This makes it more difficult to determine when you want to hit Play to get out of FF or RW causing more instances in which you then need to hit FF or RW again to get to the correct spot desired.

*20. Delete From PlayList Issue: Corrected*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
After finishing watching a recording, I hit List before the Delete prompt appeared. I highlighted the show in the PlayList and use the Red button to delete the show. After confirming the deletion, the PIG disappeared although there was a light-colored line delineating where the PIG should be. The deleted show was still in the PlayList and the screen just sat there. When I hit Exit, all text graphics on the screen disappeared leaving me with just the background of the PlayList to include the DirecTV logo. No other keypresses would work. After about 2 minutes, the screen turned grey, the PIG appeared with the LiveTV, and the PlayList reappeared.

*21. Sluggish Delete From PlayList Issue: Corrected*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
This might be related to the above issue, but I noticed that when deleting a recording from the PlayList, there seems to be a greater time than before in performing the deletion. The PIG definitely turns grey for a noticeable moment and before it starts playing LiveTV.

*22. Recording Pixelation: Possibly Corrected*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
There seems to be an increase in random pixelation in recordings. This is occuring when there were no weather issues to speak of and the same recording on a R15-300 does not have the pixelation. The pixelation lasts for usually no more than 30 seconds to 1 minute. There have also been some audio synch issues that are quickly corrected with the use of TrickPlay features.

*23. Reduced Picture Quality: Possibly Corrected*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
Some users are reporting a reduction in picture quality when using S-video or composite connections compared to the same connections from an R15. This might be a hardware related issue.

*24. Caller ID Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When a software update is performed, caller ID has a tendency to stop working for some users. In order to try to get it to work again, the user needs to Turn Off Caller ID notices in Menu, go into System Info & Test and run Test
once. If Phone says OK, Turn On Caller ID notices in Menu.

*25. Media Share Issue (Error Message): Corrected*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When Media Share cannot connect to the server, the initial error message that appears states, "Unable to access media. .". As you can see, there is an extra space and period at the end of the message.

Update: It now displays the song that it was not able to access before the second period. It also came up with a message that stated "Grabbing content..." and then continued on in trying to play media until it found an audio track that would play. Awesome!

*26. Media Share Issue (Not Connecting Consistently):*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
I have been having the issue recently that when I try to access media, I will repeatedly get the "Unable to access..." message, which eventually turns into the "Cannot connect to server..." message. If I keep trying though, it will eventually connect. This happens with both audio and photos. I am currently using TVersity connected via hardwire through a WRT54GS router.

*27. Start Late Bug:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
Confirmed an issue that ThomasM posted in another thread. The R22 appears to start recording later than its fellow R15. I recorded Lost on both the R22-100 and the R15-300. When playing back Lost on the R22, it appears to start about a minute or two after the R15 recording. On the R15, I have the end of the previews for next week's Grey's Anatomy, but on the R22 the recording starts right after the beginning of the show. If you try to rewind the recording on the R22, you can actually back up before the starting point of the recording and see the missed part of the show.

With the HR2x series, there was/is an issue of recordings appearing to start late. I believe it was attributed to the fact of the DVR switching resolutions or a lag with HDMI, but that is obviously not the case here as we cannot change resolutions and I am not using HDMI. This issue appears to show its face when recording shows back-to-back on the same channel and viewing the second show recorded.

*28. Prev Bonk Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022F_
When using the Prev Button to go from a recording back to LiveTV and the recording is from the same channel that is also on LiveTV, you get the bonk error sound even though it does take you back to LiveTV. The error sound does not occur if you are watching a recording from a different channel that is on LiveTV or if you go from LiveTV back to a recording.

*29. Record OSD Setting:*
_Initially Reported: 0x0245_
CE:02 references a setting in the System Setup Display option to turn on/off an OSD tip when selecting to record a show from the Guide. The tip now appears when selecting to record a show, but the option to turn off that OSD tip is no where to be found.

Update: It has been verified that this menu option is present on the HR2x series, but not the R22.

*30. Pause Unsticks after Network Test:*
_Initially Reported: 0x0245_
I had a recorded program on pause and ran the network test. While the test was performed the PIG turned all black. When the test completed, my recorded show reappeared in the PIG, but it started to play the recording (and even showed the little play icon in the PIG). I had to hit Pause again to stop the playback. I assume the same would happen if you were pausing LiveTV.

*31. Popup Menu Doesn't Indicate Additional Items:*
_Initially Reported: 0x0245_
When using the POKEEYENOW keyword to get the Daily Fortune, I found it was not appearing. It turns out the Fortune was listed on the popup menu, but I could not see it as I was also using MediaShare. When MediaShare is enabled, the popup menu is at its max length to displaying items. You need to scroll down below Parental Settings/Setup to see the menu option for the Daily Fortune. There is no indication on the popup menu that there are additional selections available below what is shown.

*32. Channel Banner Displays Last Recorded Show on Channel Change: Corrected *
_Initially Reported: 0x0245_
After watching a recorded program and using Stop to return to LiveTV and then changing the channel via selecting it from the Guide, the Channel Banner displays the info from the recorded program before changing it to the info for the show on the selected channel.

*33. Recorded Playback Grey Screen After Widget Access:*
_Initially Reported: 0x0245_
While watching a recorded show when Widgets are accessed by hitting the right arrow key, the playback turns to a grey screen although the audio continues to play. Even after exiting Widgets, the grey screen continues. In order to correct the issue, you need to exit the playback and go back into it. This does not occur when watching LiveTV or while watching the Live Buffer.

*34. Channel Banner Information Incorrect:*
_Initially Reported: 0x0247_
Was watching a show that ended so another show began. I went into the Guide and selected a show from another channel. The Channel Banner appeared and for a moment displayed the information for the show that had ended before switching over to the information for the new channel. This issue also occurs when hitting the Info button after one show ends and another begins. This might be related to the previous Channel Banner issue that was reported and corrected.

*35. Showcases Not Deleted After Expiration:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
The Showcases appear to be listed with the items in reverse order by expiration date. Yet, I have a Welcome Showcase that is listed as expiring on 12/31, which I assume was for 2007 since it is at the bottom of the list. I also have a French Open Day 7 Showcase that is listed by the date and time it downloaded (06/02) so it will not delete itself. It does have the little warning icon next to it as if it is nearing its expiration (as does another showcase that is expiring on 07/06), but this showcase will not go away.

*36. Non-HD Options Not Available:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
This might be a Wish List item, but I am including it here as it is preventing access to functionality that should be available. All non-HD functions need to be removed from the HD menu as this menu option is greyed out on the R22. This would include the ability to change the default format to either 4:3 or 16:9, the format resolution between 480i and 480p, and also the ability to change the channel background color from grey to black.

*37. Non-Applicable HD Messages Being Shown:*
_Initially Reported: 0x024D_
When hitting Guide for the first time after receiving this version, the user is shown a message about how they can hide SD duplicates of HD channels. This message is not applicable to the user as the R22 is a SD receiver. On a related note, when viewing the System Info page, the settings from the HD menu are displayed even though none of those options are accessible to the R22 user.

*38. Incorrect Search Results (No Episode Title):*
_Initially Reported: 0x0250_
When performing a search on a show of a show using Recent Searches, the results list episodes of the shows by their show title as opposed to their episode title. Performing a title search of the show results in the listing of the show by its episode title.

*39. Incorrect Search Results (Recorded Episodes Missing):*
_Initially Reported: 0x0250_
When performing a search on a show of a show using Recent Searches, the results does not list episodes that have already been recorded and are in the PlayList. If you perform a title search of the same show, the episode result list does have episodes that are currently recorded and are in the PlayList.

If anything here is incorrect or needs to be updated, please let me know. From now on, full issues lists will only be listed in the NR thread.

- Merg


----------



## the new guy (Jun 28, 2007)

Issue: Screen Saver in Live TV, loss of buffer
Receiver: HR21-100

Receiver was left powered on for a couple of hours, live on TRU TV (channel 246), and no buttons pressed on the remote. When I went back into the room, there was no audio and the screen saver graphic was moving across the screen. I pressed play, and the picture and sound came up as expected, but the buffer was gone.

Tim


----------



## srdoebling (Jun 1, 2006)

srdoebling said:


> Receiver: HR21-200
> Software: 0x255 on 7/17 @ 12:50 am PT
> Connection: HDMI
> native: Off
> ...


Noticing my problem only seems to be with the long MLB EI HD recordings. Other HD shows (30-60 minutes) are fine. Will manually record MLB EI HD channel tomorrow for only 4 hours & see what happens.

Update: when I manually record an MLB EI HD channel for 4 hours I have none of these issues with the playback jumping to the end & being unable to watch. for now i will manually record less than 5 hours to work around the issue.


----------



## boiker (Feb 8, 2007)

Issue: Nearly all guide data shows "To Be Announced"
Receivers affected: HR21-700

Wife commented that all the guide data for most of the channels showed "To Be Announced". We rebooted and gave it hours to repopulate. Many channels still say "To Be Announced". This is shown for all times from the current time to the end of the guide on various channels.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

boiker, I would suggest you check your signal strengths on the 101 satellite.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

rob316 said:


> I am having a problem turning on my HR21-700.
> 
> I currently have a manual schedule recording from 1pm to 5pm, the shows record but when I come home at night and try to turn on the HR21 box it does not turn on, I have a Harmony 1 remote. The tv turns on with no problem, but HR21 will not respond to the power on command. What I have to do is wait around 1 minute after I hit power on the remote and then go to the box and press the power button then it turns on.
> 
> ...


I have this problem too. I'm using a Harmony 670. What i do to get my DVR to power on is hit "list" on my remote and miraculously, the unit powers up.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually that's not a miracle. LIST will take a DVR out of standby. For both of you, I suspect that your setups are incorrect. I would make sure that the Harmony is set to turn on the DVR and turn it off when you want it off, and possibly tell it to use the Pwr Toggle code for power instead of the power on/off.

For more information: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=796771


----------



## boiker (Feb 8, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> boiker, I would suggest you check your signal strengths on the 101 satellite.


Good news is that all the guide data finally came back.

regarding my transponders on the 101: all were 92 and higher except for #26 which was at 70-72.


----------



## rob316 (Jun 29, 2008)

hunter65 said:


> I have this problem too. I'm using a Harmony 670. What i do to get my DVR to power on is hit "list" on my remote and miraculously, the unit powers up.


I just received a new replacement HR21-100 last Thursday and hooked it up and the problem of powering on seems to be gone now. I was away over the weekend when I came back on Tuesday and turned on the HR21-100 it turned on with no problem even after not being turned on for 3 days.


----------



## idoco (Jul 14, 2007)

Issue: Slow response to remote
Receiver: HR21-700 (0x255)
Networked: Yes

Just in case quantity of reports helps the cause... I am experiencing the slow remote response. As time passes the response gets slower and slower. Eventually after several days requires RBR.


----------



## Mike the MJB (Jul 7, 2008)

For the record. All HR21-100:

8/10/08 Slow response; pixelation. RBR
Report#: 20080810-20EE

8/11/08 Slow response. RBR
Report#: 20080811-3E70

8/13/08 Slow response. RBR
Report#: 20080813-3657

8/13/08 No Tuner 1 after above RBR. Menu Reset fixed it.
Report#: 20080813-276F

Question: Do I patiently wait for the next patch or should I demand a new HR21-100? I upgraded from my rock solid HR10-250 TIVO around the beginning of July 2008.


----------



## Spiky (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, for my first post I will list my problems. I've had the HR21-100 for a few weeks, now. It immediately upgraded to x255, slowing down the install guys.

HDMI failed to sync after the "powering up" screen, so I'm hooked up via component. But that's probably necessary for other reasons, anyway. So, ok.

A few growing pains. Lost a tuner once or twice, came back. First day was a complete mess, but that doesn't matter, really. 

But I used to endure, "your Tivo is so slow" crap from people on various forums. I take it that was all just fanboys? Because this bad boy is no faster, and often slower than the HDTivo.

I haven't been able to get the networking to work. I may be trying something crazy. My Mini is connected via wireless to the router, then I've been trying to share the connection over ethernet to the HDDVR. It claims to see and connect to the network, but it can't get to the internet, and DHCP gives odd IP addresses that don't really make sense in my network.

We ought to be able to limit the Crop/Zoom choices like we can limit the output resolutions. I hate skipping through all of those. Also, can some channels shut that off? I was watching one of the special 750 Olympic versions of a channel, and couldn't change the format. This will be a huge ongoing issue for me as I currently have this DVR connected to both an HD and SDTV. Or is this just some weirdness with the funky Olympics channels?

Why does the remote, when in TV mode, not operate the TV first? Can I turn off the "your remote is in TV mode" message and just operate the TV?? That's just stupid.

Oh yeah. And my first attempted NFL recording lasted for all of a minute. Neat.


----------



## Mike the MJB (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, you pretty much answered my question. It's either the software code or a hardware/software design flaw....or maybe just a batch of bad units. You are from Minnesota and I'm in Bloomington so maybe there was a bad batch of these DVR's. 

You should hear the swear words in our house when we have to do the 'daily reset'. ~sigh~


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

HR21-700 x0255

Recorded MLBEI game - Dodgers/Phillies -- on the Dodgers HD feed Tuesday night. Tried to start watching the 30 minutes in, and got grey screen. Switched to live feed and was playing OK. Paused it, came back 15 minutes later, and the picture was frozen. Tried to go the recording in the play list and got grey screen.

Switched over to my TiVo to watch the SD recording -- did I mention that I still backup all recordings on a couple of TiVos? -- and watched the game.

Next day, went into the HD recording from the previous night and it played.

jdg


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

Issue: 90s lockup
Receivers affected: HR21-100

I was watching an HD recording of Wed night's Olympics and got another of what has become, for me, the famous 90 second lockup where everything freezes and the box stops responding to anything. This has happened a few times with this release, and with all but two previous releases.


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

Issue: Jumping to beginning/end
Receivers affected: HR21-100

I am SO sick of these idiotic press-and-hold commands. Whoever came up with the idea should be severely scolded. It seems every other time I press either the skip forward/back or rewind/FF buttons repeatedly to jump to a desired point, I instead end up at the beginning or end of the show, or back or forward to a tick mark. I'm getting the effect of the press-and-hold feature of whichever button I'm using. I even get the occasional slow play when I'm trying to clear the play bar from the screen by pressing "play"--sometimes the unit is so slow to respond that I press it two or three times thinking I wasn't aiming at the unit properly, and then it catches up and I get a slow playback as if it was a press-and-hold of play.

This all seems worse than ever with 255, but that may be only my perception.

Stupid idea, DTV. How about giving us proper buttons or remote codes?


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Once again TRICK PLAY drama.
Trying to rewind 10 seconds to while watching the Olypics on KNBC HD LA channel 4-1 took me AT LEAST 5 MINUTES. Remote became unresponsive as the HR21 did its own thing.

Why is it so impossible to get this thing to be consistently responsive to the remote???????????????????????????????????????????

Why do I still get FLASHES of program while the screen saver is on?????????????????

And I totally agree with the criticism of the PRESS AND HOLD. I can't get skip to tick or slow mo to work. LAME!

HR21-700


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

*A quick reminder, please post network diagnostic keys whenever possible. These things are super valuable and our friends at DIRECTV really appreciate it. *


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

One (big fat) bug at a time:

Last night *two recordings* on Minneapolis's channel 11 (KARE-HD) *were totally black.* I tried playing them from the Playlist with Play and also with Select, Select and they always had the correct length, but were blank from beginning to end (at FFx4). There were no error messages of any kind, either in the picture or in the detailed description.

The programs:
_Sat 8/16 10:00p (duration 0:30) KARE 11 News at 10_
_Sat 8/16 11:30p (duration 1:30) XXIX Summer Olympics_

Also, when I used the Stop key to quit the first program, the system froze with a totally blank screen; a second Stop worked as it should.

*Each program seemed to occupy the correct amount of space* for Mpeg4/HD programs: 1% for the news show and 4% for the 90 minutes of Olympics.

Receiver: HR21-100
Connection: HDMI
Native: OFF
Networked: No
Software: 0x0255 NR
AM21: No


----------



## jkomaha (Dec 6, 2007)

Receiver: HR21-700
Connection: HDMI
Native: OFF
Networked: No
Software: 0x0255 NR
AM21: Yes

Diagnostics Report: 20080817-31C3

Issue - When playing video through media share via Tversity on Windows Vista, the HR21 will occasionally hard lock. The screen will go black, all front panels remain lit, and light will flash when remote control buttons are pushed, but no response from the unit, and no signal through HDMI (Tv stars auto shutoff process for no signal). RBR Unit brings it back online.


----------



## Spiky (Aug 9, 2008)

Syzygy said:


> 4% for the 90 minutes of Olympics.


Don't worry, KARE mostly takes up that time with the news show. Doubt you missed much. If only I celebrated Christmas, I could ask NBC and KARE to become a real TV network as a gift!


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

Yesterday I had 2 recordings that gave me an error message something like "canceled because of an unknown technical problem".

They were PGA golf and The Olympics.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> *A quick reminder, please post network diagnostic keys whenever possible. These things are super valuable and our friends at DIRECTV really appreciate it. *


Sure. Refresh my memory...

A link or quick instructions on how to please.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

looter said:


> Sure. Refresh my memory...
> 
> A link or quick instructions on how to please.


Me too, especially 'cause I don't know how to obtain *network diagnostic keys.*

Oh, wait, my box can't connect to the internet (error 62). I've taken the poll.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Will the HR21 work with only one tuner plugged in? I just received this last week and every night I have to redo the setup. Nothing will come out of tuner 1 after the redo, but being plugged into tuner 2 it is not getting the updates or something which is causing the redo of the setups. After I redo the setup while plugged in tuner 1 I then have to move the cable to tuner 2 to get the picture/audio. If this receiver will work with only one tuner how do I get rid of the popup about the tuner also?

This unit is in the bedroom and when I turn it on the screen saver is on. Could this be part of the problem? I only have 2 cables to the B/R and need my OTA through one of them (plugged directly into my HDTV). I cannot get the HD locals yet here.

The popup says "acquiring guide data".


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> *A quick reminder, please post network diagnostic keys whenever possible. These things are super valuable and our friends at DIRECTV really appreciate it. *





looter said:


> Sure. Refresh my memory...
> 
> A link or quick instructions on how to please.





Syzygy said:


> Me too, especially 'cause I don't know how to obtain *network diagnostic keys.*
> 
> Oh, wait, my box can't connect to the internet (error 62). I've taken the poll.


Please see this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=132189


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

HR21 - 700 x0255

Blank recordings: Sunday night, SpikeHD (241), both showings of "Kung Fu Killer."

Checked the first recording a few minutes in: wouldn't play. changed display channel to 241, channel was coming in fine. Couldn't rewind back past spot where I started to display. Setup to record second running and left it alone.

Next day, neither recording would play. Reset the box, still neither recording would play. Deleted showings the current amount of space was released, so the recording took up space.

No other recordings on Sunday night (242, 501) had any problems.

jdg


----------



## repoman75 (Jan 27, 2008)

Problems:

1. Trying to stream media (audio) from PC. If I shuffle my audio folder, and begin playing songs, after like 2 or 3 tracks, the songs either play faster or slower!

2. After streaming video media from PC, when I return to watch TV, the speed of the sound from the box is SLOW, like it is slow motion.. but the TV video is fine. H

Have to reset box in both cases to fix.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

The *list of search results spontaneously refreshes*, sometimes while you're only looking at it ... wasting your time and discarding your position. I saw this effect many times, with searches by Channel and by Title. IMHO it's definitely a bug ... a huge, obnoxious one. (I couldn't find any previous reports on this issue in the current thread.)

Receiver: HR21-100
Software: 0x0255 NR
AM21: No
Connection: HDMI
Native: OFF
Networked: No


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

My very first use of Boolean search was AALL HDTV CCHAN 244 [SciFi]. It found only one result, an episode of Eureka. Shortly thereafter, another try using the same search turned up multiple results, including movies and more episodes of Eureka.

Similarly, my first attempt to find a particular movie by title returned only the showing that was currently being broadcast. When my wife told me our TiVo had found more, I tried again on the HR21 and this time it found all the showings the TiVo had found.

Is this generally true? *The first search doesn't work right, but succeeding searches do?*
Receiver, Software, AM21, Connection, Native, Networked -- same as in my previous post, above


----------



## pikespeakhiker (Jul 27, 2008)

Receiver: HR21-700 (2)
Connection: HDMI
Native: OFF
Networked: No (one was networked but no longer is)
Software: 0x0255 NR
AM21: Yes on one, no on the other
eSata: Yes on both. Antec MX-1, WD 1TB black

After having upgraded DirecTivo Series 2's we finally pulled the trigger on HD. I love the HD content, and can even live with some of the directv tivo usability (in fact I will even admit I like some aspects over Tivo! gasp!).

However, this is the worst piece of junk I have ever used. And now I have two of them. We have hit many of the same things that others have reported. Our main receiver with AM-21 and networking is the worst. Removing the network still didn't solve anything. No longer networked so can't report the network diag codes. Here is what we are suffering from:

1. Slow, slow, slow. Even when working well the interface is still very slow (slow to change channels, slow to scroll through the guide even with effects off). When it is slow....goodness, it takes seconds to execute every command. And they are picked up via IR, just very slow to react.
2. All of the sudden the screen is black and all controls are frozen, even when just watching a show or recording. RBR or other reset required.
3. Leave it on overnight and wake up to blank screen. You can change channels and use menu, but everything is black. RBR/reset required.
4. System won't wake up using power on/off nor toggle buttons. Same symptoms with DTV remote and universal remote. Not an IR issue as everything works fine once you push the button on the box to turn it on.
5. Very slow to react to trick play most of the time as compared to Series 2 DirecTivo.
6. List settings (List A-Z) not remembered.
7. Shows recorded and end up unwatchable - either black or skip immediately to "do you want to delete" question.

(A shameless plug for MRV - Boy how we miss thee!)


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

I could swear there used to be a way to change the current search (creating a new one), because I did it twice a few days ago, each time creating a second saved search. All four searches remain in my list to this day. But now *I can't edit a search*, it seems.

The boilerplate in the search-results list says: "Press SELECT on a left menu item to make changes to this search. Select a program in the list to view more info."

BUT the only choices in my "left menu" NOW are _Autorecord _and _Done_. (There used to be more choices.)

I did a Reset from the menu but it didn't improve my situation. What should I try next?

*Addendum: * I now think that I created the second saved search each time by modifying a search that I had just created. This is still possible; no problem there.

The problem is that boilerplate in the search-results list that says: *"Press SELECT on a left menu item to make changes to this search"* when there _are _no useful left menu items to select.

Receiver: HR21-100
Software: 0x0255 NR
AM21: No
Connection: HDMI
Native: OFF
Networked: No (Error 62)


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

This message popped up while I was watching a recording: *"Correct HD Dish setup. 103 B-Band Odd (13V)." *Evidently it was because I had searched for TEST (as in TEST PATTERN) and found a program currently being broadcast on test channel 103 -- about 30 minutes before!

In an effort to make sure this message went away, I used the Guide to select channel 4, pressed _Prev_ to switch to 103, and entered 5 to switch that tuner away from 103. But noooo, the box decided to switch THE OTHER TUNER to 5, leaving 103 active on the current tuner! Gahhh!

But at least the "Correct HD Dish setup" message was no longer overlaid on my recording (because I left live TV while viewing the tuner on channel 5 rather than the one on 103).

Receiver, Software, AM21, Connection, Native, Networked -- same as in my previous post, above


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

I experimented with this search: AALL HDTV CCHAN 501 555 NNOT 519 520 
... and caused the software to partially lock up. (I got the blue DirecTV background screen within a second or two after trying the search, and no remote buttons worked. The PIP continued to play, however.) An RBR was needed to recover.

Clearly a *syntax checking *step is missing.

Receiver, Software, AM21, Connection, Native, Networked -- same as in my previous posts, above


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

Issue: Choppy Video
Receiver: HR21-100
Report: 20080821-26F7

All video, both recordings & live, became choppy, sometimes accompanied by choppy sound. I've seen this will most releases, but not often. Had to reboot. Garbage product.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Pixelation on 249 Comedy Central. HR21-700. 

20080822-FD8

Another issue: HR21 became unrespinsive/slow to remote yet again in the middle of a program. Yet, it was fine at the begining and end of the program.

At this point after a year of this I'm pretty convinced the HR21 just can't walk and chew gum - period.


----------



## mjbvideo (Jan 15, 2006)

Issue: Choppy Video>audio with blank screen
Receiver: HR21-100
Report: 20080820-1C7C

I could see minor choppy video before turning TV off. When I turned it back on later in the day it had audio but no video - blank screen (gray). RBR.

Issue: Slow menu 
Receiver: HR21-100
Report: 20080815-3693

Menu commands would take up to 30 seconds to work. RBR

Issue: Choppy Video
Receiver: HR21-100
Report: 20080817-2690

Slow response to remote control commands. RBR

Issue: Slow menu
Receiver: HR21-100
Report: Didn't run a report - 8/19/08

Slow response to remote control commands. RBR


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Diagnostic key: 20080824-2317

HR21-700

I was watching a Flip This House episode from a folder that contained 4 episodes. After the first show was done the next one in the folder started playing immediately. There was no Delete/Don't option. 4 episodes played back to back without seeing the delete/don't delete or hitting play or navigating through to any of the episodes.

After the fourth and final episode, again no delete option, the list just came up.

Is this in any way the intended behavior of this unit or the software? Might not be bad as an option. But what is up with this thing always having a mind of its own?


----------



## skimmilk (Jan 12, 2008)

Came home to Top Gear recording on BBCA. Tried to select it from my playlist. System got choppy and all I got was a black screen and any ff/rew/skip buttons jumped to the end. Going back to live TV, I could not get BBCA to display (Searching for signal... despite perfect blue sky and reception on all other channels). Stopping the recording, I could finally get BBCA to show again (30 minutes in) and the recording is worthless. Selecting it from the playlist results in the delete dialog.

Plus, my receiver (HR21-700) has been super slow in remote response (IR) for a few updates now.

Pretty ridiculous how crappy this DVR is. My HR-10 has done without reboots or anything for several months and still operates perfectly without ruining a recording.


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

Issue: Unplayable recordings
Receiver: HR21-100

I had three Olympics recordings from NBC HD local (satellite, not OTA). When I attempted to play, each one immediately displayed the keep or delete screen. Rewind/FF didn't work. I'd seen this before with other recordings and knew to reboot. After reboot, recordings were 100% playable. Live TV was fine before reboot.

When will these units be out of beta? This is the world's longest beta test with the largest audience that's paying DTV money! Where's the justice in that?


----------



## SRobinson (Jan 8, 2007)

Issue: very slow response to remote commands. Up to 30 seconds. Also during this issue I was recording a show and trying to watch a different channel when the DVR just froze. Would not respond at all and gave a blank screen. I rebooted the DVR and all was fine after that.

TV > Toshiba 42-HP66 > Sony HDMI>HR21-100>optical to Onkyo A/V TX-SR502


----------



## Karnis (Jun 28, 2008)

HR-21

Tuner #2 drops out... either running satellite signal meter or reboot brings it back.
This most frequently happens after doing a scheduled recording. I have swapped input cables & both cables always work on tuner #1 so its not a dish issue.
Software issue that happened starting in May '08 time frame for me as well.

Skip forward features sometimes sticks.

Poor remote control response.


----------



## SteveK2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Receiver: HR21-100
Issues: 1) No Live Picture Control while downloading VOD;
2) History is Wrong (or at least not intuitive);
3) Time Bar is inaccurate.

1. While watching US Open tennis on 242 (USAHD) last night and downloading a VOD (Olympic Flame Lighting), the live buffer of US Open Tennis would not respond to picture controls (unable to pause or rewind). Pressing pause or rewind would create the "bonk" sound.

2. Maybe not an issue with this release, but just the way things are done on this receiver (or by Directv). If I record something on August 1, view it on August 10, and delete it on August 10, the HISTORY shows only 1 entry for August 1. Opening that entry shows "deleted by viewer" message. While this message is accurate, an accurate "history" should show 2 entries: first entry - Dated August 1 showing the program as 'recorded'; second entry - Dated August 10 showing the program as 'deleted'. Opening each history entry should show the relevant detail including date/time that the EVENT occurred. This history should be an EVENT history.

3. Recorded Olympics coverage on NBCHD on Saturday August 23. Manually started recording @approximately 8:40PM. Program was airing from 7:30PM to midnight (4.5 hours). On playback, timebar showed 0:00 - 3:20 as the range of playback time (this seems correct: midnight minues 8:40pm equals 3 hours 20 minutes). Cursor in playback range showed as 1:10 (again, this seemed correct: 7:30pm to 8:40pm is 1 hour and 10 minutes). But when watching/scanning recording to the end, the cursor showed values between 3:21 and 4:30, which exceeds the actual length of the recording. Arithmetic of the cursor appears to be inconsistent with the length of actual recording (appears to be using scheduled times).


----------



## pjdavep (Aug 26, 2008)

Issue: OTA trick play horribly slow
Receivers affected: HR21-700 (w/ AM-21 OTA tuner and using an external drive)
Diagnostic Key: none

Description: I recorded the 8/15 Titans/Raiders game off the local affiliate (FOX WAWS 30.1) using the AM-21 OTA tuner. I padded the recording with one minute at the beginning and 1.5 hours at the end, so total time was just over 4.5 hours. Upon playback, the trick play is very, very slow to respond. 

When attempting a 30 second slip, it took about 2 seconds to respond and then would slip the 30 seconds. After the slip, the recording would play for one second (with sound), pause for about a second and a half, then resume playback.

When using the FFx1 command, the program would pause for a second every several seconds while the action was performed (it may play at normal speed for a second instead of pause - I can't recall, but it's an obvious bug and very annoying/noticable).

As I got further and further along in the recording, the problems get worse. Response times to the remote commands are much slower, and the pausing issues start to exceed two seconds.

Shorter OTA recordings (hour or less) don't appear to have the issues. 

Please fix this before football season!!

BTW, last reboot was a couple days before this problem and I had the 0x255 software prior to this reboot.

Later,
pjdavep


----------



## WyldCard (Aug 14, 2008)

Issue: DVR Scheduler incompatibility

Receivers affected: HR22-100

Software: 0x255

Diagnostic Key: none

Description: HR22-100 is not recognized in the DVR Scheduler.

Edit This issue is now resolved. HR22-100 is now recognized by the DVR Scheduler on the Directv Website.


----------



## NYjoeinFLA (Aug 26, 2008)

srdoebling said:


> Noticing my problem only seems to be with the long MLB EI HD recordings. Other HD shows (30-60 minutes) are fine. Will manually record MLB EI HD channel tomorrow for only 4 hours & see what happens.
> 
> Update: when I manually record an MLB EI HD channel for 4 hours I have none of these issues with the playback jumping to the end & being unable to watch. for now i will manually record less than 5 hours to work around the issue.


Same issue with me with my HR21-700 and now an HR21-100... but what happens if the game goes into extra innings, then you don't get to see the end of the game. Typical baseball game goes about 3 1/2 hrs. What other options are available. The Yankee games is the only thing I typically record. At first I thought it was an HD issue (with the 7xx-1 channels) but the same thing happened with SD channels. The Auto recording worked fine in the beginning for both DVR's but at some point it stops recognizing the end of the game (i.e. channel feed) then it gives you the blank recording with the "Keep or Delete" option. Very frustrating.


----------



## skimmilk (Jan 12, 2008)

Got x771 error. It seems tuner 1 has stopped receiving signals from 119. I swapped cables/dongles in all combinations so it seems to be in the box.

<edit>
On RBR, I lost all of tuner 1 regardless of wire configuration. Note that I get 90+ (and usually higher) on 101, 110, 119. I had to unplug my DVR to get tuner 1 back.

Is a class action lawsuit the only way to get DirecTV to fix these DVRs once and for all? If NFL ST were on any other service I'd be gone.


----------



## skimmilk (Jan 12, 2008)

Now all programming went black without any error messages.

<edit>
A reset fixed things but my goodness. I am super vanilla with no fake DLB or network or media sharing. In fact, I don't even have that much recorded during the summer season.


----------



## soloredd (Oct 21, 2007)

Got a call from my fiance while at work tonight, pretty pissed. Apparantly she was watching a recording of What Not To Wear and all of a sudden the screen went black but receiver was still on. Would not respond to any button presses nor power button on the receiver. She changed the input on the TV to see if the connection was somehow screwed but it was fine (Xbox360 and AppleTV inputs showed as usual). I call her on my dinner break and she's PO'd (not to mention, pregnant) and I tell her about the infamous red button. She tries it and from what she said it was working again after the loooong reboot process. She is now acquainted with the RBR. 

Amazing how little advancement these receivers have had. Sluggish, slow, super hot, freezes...Why can't DirecTV get these working right? I go to my mom's house where she has a H15 (I believe, it's the small box) and the thing flies. Guide pops up, scrolls super quick, she's never had a problem. I'm tired of beta testing and paying (DirecTV, iPhone, etc).


----------



## mjbvideo (Jan 15, 2006)

Here's my latest batch of RBR's from the last few days for my HR21-100 POS:

8/23/08 - S L O W. Report # 20080823-3BF5
8/24/08 - S L O W. Report # 20080824-300C
8/26/08 - Paused the program, eventually went into screensaver. Locked up, couldn't get out of screensaver. Report # 20080827-3ADB
8/27/08 - Slow & locked up. Report # 20080828-1AF7

Junk.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

HR21-200

1. Unit is very slow to react to commands from the remote.
2. 771 Searching for Signal message would not go away even showed over live picture. Changing channels would not help. Finally had to restart to get clear picture.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

soloredd said:


> not to mention, pregnant


Uh oh, this is a new HR problem symptom that we havent heard of before.

Look out guys...dont leave your wife/girlfriend home alone with any model of the directv dvr until we get this sorted out.


----------



## Moog (Jul 14, 2006)

HR21-200

1. Picture freezes for about a minute or two while watching recorded programs.
Will not respond to remote commands during freeze. Any remote commands entered during freeze will be automatically executed when DVR comes out of freeze.

2. Overall guide & interface is very slow.

3. Too much trick-play will cause freeze at times.

4. RBR has now become pretty much an every few days routine.


----------



## jvcarig (Aug 18, 2008)

1. Video lag. I have hdmi to tv and optical to AVR. In this setup the audio preceeds the video by about 3 milliseconds. There is no lag with the audio/video if just using the tv for audio. This only happens when using the AVR. I have the same exact setup with my PS3 but do not have any video lag. So it's not my setup. Its the HR21.

2. Audio drop outs on 5.1 sound. This is very strange and happens on and off depending on the channel. I have channel 332 (MHD) and many times I do not have any center channel sound. All other speakers incuding the subwoofer have sound but no center channel. This results in very poor sound quality. Other channels will be passing all 5.1 channels so it's not my setup. Its the HR21. 

Has anyone else experienced these issues? Are there any workarounds?


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

Black screen while flipping channels
NR software (0x255)
HR22-100, AU9, WB68 multi-switch, networked
Report #: 20080903-1217


While flipping channels the HR22-100 will lose the picture. The DVR banners and menu screens will still show up on the screen but there is no picture on any channel. Programs play from the recorded list with picture but going back to broadcasts result in no picture. RBR fixes the problem, but after some time period of flipping channels the problem re-occurs. 

Not sure how to get an HR22 replaced. DTV cannot guarantee which box you get.


----------



## SteveK2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Receiver: HR21-100

I came home last night and the orange light was on to indicate a recording was in progress. But nothing was setup to record.

Checked My List and To Do List -- showed that one of the wife's soap (One Life to Live) had started recording @2PM on a local, but was not actually recording.

The box was 'stuck' on channel 201 (default DTV channel) and only displayed a white/gray screen. Any channel that I selected (I tried about 15 of them) caused the receiver to go to channel 201 and display the blank screen.

Recorded programs were watchable except for the above-mentioned soap opera. An earlier soap - All My Children, was set to record (series record). History showed 'partial' recording, but no recording showed in My List.

Receiver totally locked up while checking History and My List.

Re-Boot (with reset button) brought the system back.

I am not getting these problems on my other HR21-100's. I am thinking this is particular unit is the problem and will call for a replacement.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

I have two HR20-100s each connected to a Marantz A/V receiver (via HDMI).

Often, when switching from one IRD to the next, the picture will display, but there will be no audio. A simple "work around" is to switch to the other IRD and then back again.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

HR21-700 - Blank Recordings

Recordings on Monday 9/1 of Prison Break and Raising the Bar were blank.


----------



## Paul_PDX (Apr 2, 2008)

Continuing to have the non-responsive problem where skip 30 seconds takes 5 minutes about 3 to 5 times a week.

Also having problems where skip to tick mark keeps skipping to end of show.

During the Olympics my HR21 filled up and instead of deleting a bunch of programs that had exclamation marks in front of them it deleted the Oldest shows on my box (all of which were marked with K for Keep until I delete).

Lost about 6 shows from a series I haven't gotten around to watching yet.

This makes the 2nd time the box has lost shows that it shouldn't have.

First time a whole weeks worth of programs disappeared after the box locked up.

Sure am ready for those NEW TiVos!


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

20080905-11B9

Multiple issues:
Stuttering playback on greenovate. Skip back resolved this.

Playback of recorded shows audio begins before video when using trick play. But not when viewing from buffer and using trick play.

Bonk on pause on PIG

After pausing, then un-pausing, the program skips back a second or two. Pause should start were it left off. I already have rewind and trick play if I want to backup.


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

Issue: Slow response to all input (30 seconds or more)
Receivers affected: HR21-700
Diagnostic Key: 20080906-3535

This happens out of the blue, whether just watching live TV or a recording. The HR21-700 responds to just the initial button push, say rewind 1, and then will not respond to anything else for at least 30 seconds--or longer, when it's in this condition. As unpredictably as the condition appears, it goes away and operation returns to normal.

The 2nd half of 2009 can't come soon enough.


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

Issue: Audio cutting out intermittently
Receivers affected: HR21-700
Diagnostic Key: 20080906-17E2

...and the infuriating slow response to button pushes--both remote and front panel. Took 5 minutes of trying, just to get the report menu up.


----------



## Uxorious (Apr 12, 2008)

It's been a while since it did it last, but it's back 

When changing channels, I got a few "Searching for signal on Satellite In 2".
A few times it would show up on a channel even though the channel worked fine - it would then disappear by itself after a second or 2.
Now it's doing it all the time. For example channel 202 - CNNHD. It kept showing the error. After rebooting the box I selected channel 202, and it froze up on a black screen with the channel banner on the top. Had to hard reset it this time.

I also had a few "black screen" recordings last week 

MAN I can't wait for the HD TiVo's!
I would totally be for the class action lawsuit at this point.

Model: HR21-700
Firmware: 0x0255
Diagnostic Key: 20080906-2108


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

Issue: Cannot tune to multi-digit channels in guide
Receivers affected: HR21-700
Diagnostic Key: 20080906-22DA

...because it only responds to one button push at a time. Took about 20 tries to get the report menu up. Yes, it's that bad. What do we need to do to get solid performance day-in-and-day-out? Hook it up to a timer and cycle the power every night? :grrr:


----------



## mjbvideo (Jan 15, 2006)

Here's my batch of RBR reports from 8/29 through yesterday. Same old, same old....Slow, screen saver lockup. 
20080829-27cd
20080901-3889
20080906-1de8
20080907-26aa

2H - 2009


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Response to remote is getting very slow. I've had to abandon using macros with my Harmony remote because the unit doesn't respond fast enough. Using the standard RC64 remote makes not difference in response time.

Restarting does seem to help for a bit, but things like calling up the Guide or List can take 2 - 4 seconds.

Double Dash click delete can take 5 seconds, etc.

DIAG: 20080925-11FC


----------



## NukedSRT (Sep 8, 2008)

Issue1: Freezes & Becomes Unresponsive EVERY 6 HOURS!!
Issue2: ALL Timers and Recorded Programs Erased (1 occurance)
Receivers affected: HR21-100
Diagnostic Key: N/A (I don't know how to do this yet, and the receiver is completely unresponsive before reboot anyway)

My HR21-100 (second unit, hooked up to Samsung DLP via HDMI) becomes completely unresponsive every 6 hours. Even if the unit is "turned off" (or in standby, or whatever) prior to the 6 hour point, the unit will not respond to commands from the remote control nor faceplate buttons once 6 hours have elapsed from the last reboot. This is my second unit with identical problems. Installer will be out Thursday to troubleshoot, but I can't imagine what he will discover.

I will update post with software version and any additional info I can determine once I get home.


----------



## jasonp5 (Sep 27, 2006)

HR21-100
Whenever I have a weather outage the receiver shows "searching for satellite in 2..." etc..

When the problem goes away adn the receiver should be working again, it continues to show this message and I still can't see live TV. This continues until I reboot the receiver.

My HR20-100 comes back just fine after weather related issues...


----------



## sjsharky (Sep 4, 2007)

HR21-700

1. Blank recordings. 3 episodes of Weeds came out blank on 9/1. All were recording 2 shows at same time while viewing a previously recorded show.
2. Slow remote response.
3. garbled audio on ABC-HD channel. 
4. clock slow so recordings were starting late. reset seemed to help.


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

Issue: Black Recording
Receivers affected: HR21-100

Recording "America's Got Talent" tonight resulted in a black recording through which I could FF & REW. It became watchable at EXACTLY the time I switched to the channel in mid-recording.

HR10-250: Flawless, of course. Can't wait to dump this HR21 garbage for the new DTV Tivo. Glad I didn't pay for the HR21!


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

bqbauer said:


> Issue: Black Recording
> Receivers affected: HR21-100
> 
> Recording "America's Got Talent" tonight resulted in a black recording through which I could FF & REW. It became watchable at EXACTLY the time I switched to the channel in mid-recording.


Spoke too soon. Recording continued to go in & out. Only this channel and this recording. No other channels with problems, and my HR10-250 is connected to the same dish and the same program has no issues.


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

Issue: 771 searching for satelite
Model: HR21-200

I got an HR21-200 2 weeks ago and have had the 771 searching for satellite on every channel twice in the last 3 days, the first one Sunday while flipping between NFL Sunday ticket games, then last night when changing the channel from the Shield to something else(I can't remember what because i never got there). Once I rebooted I checked the test channels 480, 481, etc and everything was ok. It is quite annoying to have to reboot in the middle of a program, Is it possible this is a software issue that will be rectified soon or is it a receiver issue ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Stewpidity said:


> Issue: 771 searching for satelite
> Model: HR21-200
> 
> I got an HR21-200 2 weeks ago and have had the 771 searching for satellite on every channel twice in the last 3 days, the first one Sunday while flipping between NFL Sunday ticket games, then last night when changing the channel from the Shield to something else(I can't remember what because i never got there). Once I rebooted I checked the test channels 480, 481, etc and everything was ok. It is quite annoying to have to reboot in the middle of a program, Is it possible this is a software issue that will be rectified soon or is it a receiver issue ?


I really hope so. I've got the HR21-700 and every few days my 99(c) sat channels go out(771). I have to reboot. After the reboot, my 99c tpn's go right back up to 90-95's. When I get the 771, all of them are 0's(both tuners).


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

hunter65 said:


> I really hope so. I've got the HR21-700 and every few days my 99(c) sat channels go out(771). I have to reboot. After the reboot, my 99c tpn's go right back up to 90-95's. When I get the 771, all of them are 0's(both tuners).


exactly...very frustrating


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

Stewpidity said:


> exactly...very frustrating


This has been happening to me as well. I will flip and I will get the error which disappears after a few seconds or it goes to a gray screen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

As I've mentioned before I'm getting this 771 error on the new MPEG 4 channels that are on 99(C). My lowest transponder is 94 on both tuners. I talked to an independent satellite installer who told me although you are getting great numbers, it may not be totally locked on 99 and you may need an alignment. Does anyone know if there is any truth to this statement? Or is he just trying to take my $100 for a service call.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Recording of "Criminal Minds" on WPEC HD (12) out of West Palm Beach at 9PM on Sept 10, 2008 was completely blank. Restart did not rectify the problem.
After attempting to play the program response to the remote became extremely sluggish.

HR21-200


----------



## sonixmon (Sep 13, 2008)

HR-21 Pro 0255 :eek2: 

Been having lock ups controlling with RS-232, slow response from remote and eventual lock up, pic freeze and sound stop a few seconds later!

I finally force updated and got it to download 0x279 and it seems to be working better! Definately not locking up, I hope this fixes it!


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

20080914-184D

Broncos - Chargers on OTA KCBS HD 2-1 Los Angeles. HR21 horribly unresponsive to remote commands, especially trick play and pause. The current software sucks for trying to watch replays of football, etc.

Super annoying!

HR21-700 0x0255


----------



## pjdavep (Aug 26, 2008)

HR21-700 

I recorded the Sunday Ticket broadcast of the Broncos/Chargers (the HD version), and when I went to view the end of it yesterday evening, there was a very annoying message that kept popping up at the bottom of the screen. I forget the exact verbiage, but it was something like "call customer service, x137" in a light blue message box. I was still able to watch the great ending to the game.

Later,
Dave P.


----------



## jasonp5 (Sep 27, 2006)

HR 21-100 locks up all of the time!!! 

I had to red button reset it 4 times yesterday.

First two were weather related as I mentioned above. Picture starts to go away when weather gets bad...finally I get Searching for signal and it just never comes back. My HR20-100 comes back fine when the weather gets better, but the HR21 doesn't.

The other two times, everything was good, good signal, fine weather, change the channel and first time it goes to searching for signal right when I change and then nothing. Stayed there for 35 minutes before I finally reboot.

The next time it swtiched to the channel, didn't give the searching message, but nothing showed on the screen either. just a black screen. I could keep changing channels, but no picture ever appeared...

On top of all of that...it seems to be very slow responding to button requests using the standard remote.. I go to enter 716-1 and I enter it. 10 seconds later the 7 pops up and then it just goes to channel 7.

Is there an update coming out soon that is going to correct any or all of these issues? DTV sent me this box to replace a dead HR20-700 and I have been really disappointed so far.


----------



## beejpowers (Oct 5, 2004)

It seems that every 2 days, I lose tuner 1. I thought it a rain fade issue as some have thougt the problem to be... ie. rain fade knocks it out and then it doesn't come back.
Well, it hasn't been raining. It's actually been really nice clear days.
I had 2 blank recording last night, Gossip Girl and Food Network Challenge. Both were recording on the other tuner, kids were watching Sprout on the live tuner.
I have no idea when in the day the tuner went dead. 
A software reboot usually fixes things but sometimes it has to be an RBR.

I know there is a way to get report codes oout of the box, I just don't remember what it was called, can someone point me in the right direction?
I have an HR21-700 in the basement and I don't think it's happening to the HR21-100 in the bedroom.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

In the past week or so my HR21-100 has rebooted several times or simply just shut itself off. I started having problems like two weeks ago when I was having guide data problems. I would hit search for a show and it would search forever and then not find anything. I also was not able to remote bookings. Well, today when it shut itself off again I hit the power button and to my surprise it was downloading 0x256. Any ideas on why or what 0x256 is?

I am posting this here because until 30 minutes ago I had 0x255.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Note: this thread now includes version 0x0256 which is rolling out in some markets, with fixes for R22 handing local channels.


----------



## chuck5395 (Nov 7, 2007)

Stewpidity said:


> Issue: 771 searching for satelite
> Model: HR21-200
> 
> I got an HR21-200 2 weeks ago and have had the 771 searching for satellite on every channel twice in the last 3 days, the first one Sunday while flipping between NFL Sunday ticket games, then last night when changing the channel from the Shield to something else(I can't remember what because i never got there). Once I rebooted I checked the test channels 480, 481, etc and everything was ok. It is quite annoying to have to reboot in the middle of a program, Is it possible this is a software issue that will be rectified soon or is it a receiver issue ?


I'm having this same thing on my HR21-700


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm beginning to get lip-sync issues on my hr21. Sound is a fraction of a second AFTER lips move, so my Felston lip-sync box is useless.


----------



## freddie03 (Nov 8, 2007)

Can anyone help with the HR21 and Seagate 1TB ST310005PA1E3-RK model?
I have not been able to use a 1TB Seagate on the HR21...
works great with the HR20....
should i give up?
Can anyone help with the HR21 and Seagate 1TB ST310005PA1E3-RK model?

Hr21
Hr20
LG 1080 37" LCD
Sharp 1080 47" LCD
I started with D*TV in the old time of 1997
... best in the verse' .... D*TV is, yes?

peace & be safe
david


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Got an HR21-200 a few days ago. The hard drive has a noticable vibration which causes a low volume hum near it. The hum is present with power off. I have an HR21-100 that is very quiet. The new HR does operate OK so far but I'm keeping my eye on it.

9-21-08 Additional Problem
In 4 days I've had 2 incidents of "blank screen after changing channels" as reported by several others. Switching box off-on corrects it.


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

oldengineer said:


> Got an HR21-200 a few days ago. The hard drive has a noticable vibration which causes a low volume hum near it. The hum is present with power off. I have an HR21-100 that is very quiet. The new HR does operate OK so far but I'm keeping my eye on it.


Be sure it is level, I have heard that if the receiver is not level the disk/receiver will vibrate, also check the little door that covers the access card to be sure it is closed tight...hope this helps..


----------



## DonHac (Nov 22, 2007)

I've got an HR21-700, with 0x255.

The DVR was in standby, and I could see the red record light come on and off during the time for scheduled recordings. However, when I tried to wake up the DVR it would not respond to the remote or the power button. I did a red button reboot and the unit powered up as normal, except that three shows that should have been recorded most recently (over a five hour period) were all missing from the playlist. When I looked in the recording history all three were listed there with a status of "partial", but there was no sign of them anywhere else.

Don


----------



## harperd (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm on my 4th reboot of the hr21 700 in two days. The guide comes up but it doesn't show any video. same thing on the recorded shows. Completely frustrating. Then the reboot takes like 30 minutes, no kidding. I had to reboot the reboot because it was just locked up on the screen 1 of 2..... This thing is a POS.

-Doug


----------



## chuck5395 (Nov 7, 2007)

Got my first Keep Or Delete on open recording last night. 7pm showing of Burn Notice on USA. Went to play it before the live broadcast was over. Record light was on (only active recording at the time). Luckily I was able to setup the recording for the 10pm showing. Haven't look at it today to see if it actually worked.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

chuck I used to get that too. That has been replaced with the 771 error. I just keep my DVR powered up(I know it runs constantly) and I have not had that error in 5 days.


----------



## beejpowers (Oct 5, 2004)

I can't find the "how-to" on getting the diagnostic codes.
where is that info? can't it be on the iamanedgecutter.com website.


----------



## jasonp5 (Sep 27, 2006)

First blank recording on the HR21-100 last night...Another show recording at the same time recorded without an issue...

Sunday I had to reboot it 2-3 times during NFL SUnday Ticket viewing because it would just freeze...I could change the channel (or so it seemed) and the channel bar at the top would show the new channel, but there would be no sound or picture. Pressing play would show the old shows information still...

Is any of this going to be fixed or should I just call DTV and ask for something else?


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

20080916-5FC
Mad Men AMC
Jerky then paused became totally unresponsive for several minutes. When it became semi-responsive again the many remote presses had been stacked and I saw them quickly flash across the screen. The show wouldn't play again until I exited and played it again. This coincided with a recording starting and the HR21-700 deciding to start responding again.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

HR21-100

Upon power-up this morning there was no picture (except for the on-screen graphics). Recordings would not play either. Did a menu reset and all was well except that recordings from earlier this morning were either blank or missing (recordings from last night were fine however). I'm wondering if the box might have overheated since it's sitting on top of a Comcast HD-DVR I still have (a Motorola DCT-3416). After reboot, the HR21's internal temp was reported to be 125°. Anyone know if this is normal?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Used the remote scheduler to setup a SL. Set it with high priority.
When I got home and checked the To Do list it was empty except for the single program I had set with m.directv.com.

The prioritizer had all of the 23 other SLs in it, but there was just 1 upcoming episode.

The guide data appeared to be there.

Did a menu restart:

To Do List is now empty.
All shows scheduled for today have been canceled by viewer(1)
Prioritizer still shows 23 shows but No Upcoming Episodes.

HR21-200 running NR.

DIAG: 20080925-11FC


----------



## Just Ask (Mar 4, 2008)

DonHac said:


> I've got an HR21-700, with 0x255.
> 
> The DVR was in standby, and I could see the red record light come on and off during the time for scheduled recordings. However, when I tried to wake up the DVR it would not respond to the remote or the power button. I did a red button reboot and the unit powered up as normal, except that three shows that should have been recorded most recently (over a five hour period) were all missing from the playlist. When I looked in the recording history all three were listed there with a status of "partial", but there was no sign of them anywhere else.
> 
> Don


I had a similar experience with my HR21-100 with attached AM21. Was just on Phone with the "protection Plan folks" and they asked me to "frog" the satellite inputs and to a red button Reset. The shows that had previously looked like they recorded, but did not, were gone. The rep told me that if it happened again that they would schedule a service call. I thought there were "no service calls or set top box replacements" for this issue. has something changed?


----------



## Just Ask (Mar 4, 2008)

bqbauer said:


> Issue: Black Recording
> Receivers affected: HR21-100
> 
> HR10-250: Flawless, of course. Can't wait to dump this HR21 garbage for the new DTV Tivo. Glad I didn't pay for the HR21!


Maybe I should put my HR10-250's back in service as a back up? Long live TiVo!!


----------



## robn77 (Dec 7, 2006)

Still having problems with trickplay on the HR21-100. I get the same slow response even in the beginning of the episode and the longer into the episode, the worse it gets. I even see the issue with 30 minute and 1 hour recordings.

Now with the fall shows returning, the wife is getting more annoyed by the day...


----------



## DaveC56 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have the HR21-100/AM-21 OTA combination. Trick play (30 second skip) when replaying OTA recording while other tuners are recording was non functioning. Later in the evening when the two Satellite tuners were not recording, 30 sec skip on OTA recording functioned properly. On my two HR20-700s, trip play works as advertised in the previous condition I spoke of.


--------------
Dave C.
Herndon, VA

(2) HR 20-700, HR21-100, HR21-100/AM-21 combination


----------



## Just Ask (Mar 4, 2008)

Today's opportunity? 771 - searching for satellite on 2. A press of the ole red reset button and we were watching tv again. But the question remains; what will it or won't it record tonight?

*Rmote Code 20080925-2D69*


----------



## Just Ask (Mar 4, 2008)

Just found out about the remote code reporter. I now feel empowered! Hopefully it is "More than a feeling". Now that I am thinking about that awsome BOSTON song (LOL), I have two questions:

1. How many days worth of data is sent and does a RBR wipe out the previous data?

2. Do I need to call DirecTV for the report to do any good?

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## Just Ask (Mar 4, 2008)

I have another reporting question. If the Machine is recording, do I run the risk of disturbing the recording if I report?

Thanks again.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Take your pick...

20080925-2401

Paused MSNBC in buffer skipped forward then pressed play. Play icon clearly visible but content was being fast forwarded. Also, I never even pressed FF.

20080925-2254

Watching three recordings of The Office (LA OTA 4-1 KNBCDT)

Each trick play took 6-9 seconds, forward or back. Real tricky! FF caused the HR21-700 to FF for 3 seconds then pause for about 3-5 seconds, repeat. Pressing play caused playback to pause for 3-5 seconds. It may have actually taken my longer than an hour to watch a one-hour episode of The Office. Two shows were recording off OTA at the time. SUPER ANNOYING AND SUPER RIDICULOUS AFTER A YEAR OF THIS CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!! 9 Seconds to "skip" through a 30 second commercial???????????

The POS DVR STILL can't walk and chew gum.


----------



## Chevy-SS (May 11, 2008)

Issue: Stuck in screen saver
Receiver: HR22-100

My HR22-100 hangs in screen saver mode intermittently. The remote will not wake it up. Does anyone have a solution?

many thanks


----------



## rstone003 (Jul 11, 2008)

Issue: OTA trick play (fastforward, 30 second skip, etc.) extremely slow with AM21 OTA recordings

Receivers affected: HR21-200s w/ AM-21 OTA tuners

I have 2 HR21-200s both with AM-21 OTA tuners and trick play (fastforwarding, 30 second skip), etc. when playing back OTA recordings is EXTREMELY slow (the unit takes several seconds to simply begin to respond and the commands get way backed up in some sort of queue). Playing back the same programs recorded from a non-OTA channel works fine. I have 100% signal strength to these OTA stations so signal strength is not the issue. It only happens with OTA recordings and only when playing back recordings. There is clearly an issue with the HR21/AM21 combinations that needs to be resolved to make the AM21s usable.


----------



## Just Ask (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok, I called DirecTV to report the code that I got by pressing the menu and info button and selecting the option to report (at least that is what I remember and they did say to call). When I got the code it said to call DTV. I called and nobody knew what I was talking about. Can one of the experts explain the best way to report?

Also, can someone please answer my questions I asked earlier? Or, post a lilnk to the answers? My searches have not turned up the answers? Also, if reporting codes should only be used with CE firmware updates, then just let me know that too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## the new guy (Jun 28, 2007)

*Issue:* Mediashare caused system lockup.
*Receiver:* HR21-100.
*Diagnostic Code:* 20080929-198B

I was attempting to use Mediashare (TVersity server) to listen to music. I went to Playlists and attempted to shuffle. Could not connect to media. I tried to play a song normally, got the choice of whether or not to play a slideshow, chose no. Again, it could not connect to media. It tried to go to the next song, and I pressed Stop. A Cancel button came up on screen, and I pressed Select. The screen went black, and my TV lost its signal from the DVR. The DVR was also unresponsive to the remote (except that the power button light would flash) and to the front panel buttons. I waited about five minutes, then did a RBR. The diagnostic code was created after the reboot.


----------



## mstenbrg (Oct 2, 2006)

2 shows recording at same time from season pass in HD. One show has no sound. Cancelled recoring, changed channel to another station and then back and sound returned.


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

Issue: some commands ignored
Receiver: HR21-100

I hate this thing, I'm sick of this garbage software and DTV owes everyone money or free service in a big way for beta testing this product year after year.

Tonight, most commands worked except play, pause, FF and REW. Skip back/forward worked fine, but no play bar. Menu, exit, and list all work, but "Info" popped up an empty blue background (no text).

Also, before this problem began I had ANOTHER three minute pause.

As always, my HR10-250 works flawlessly and I still use it as often as possible because it responds QUICKLY to every command, doesn't have stupid press-and-hold commands, and did I say it works?!

Sick of this product. sick sick sick. Go with Dish if you have a choice, at least until the new DTV Tivo is released next year!


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

Anyone notice the posts are slowing down because nothing's happening....?


----------



## tek428 (Mar 10, 2008)

rstone003 said:


> Issue: OTA trick play (fastforward, 30 second skip, etc.) extremely slow with AM21 OTA recordings
> 
> Receivers affected: HR21-200s w/ AM-21 OTA tuners
> 
> I have 2 HR21-200s both with AM-21 OTA tuners and trick play (fastforwarding, 30 second skip), etc. when playing back OTA recordings is EXTREMELY slow (the unit takes several seconds to simply begin to respond and the commands get way backed up in some sort of queue). Playing back the same programs recorded from a non-OTA channel works fine. I have 100% signal strength to these OTA stations so signal strength is not the issue. It only happens with OTA recordings and only when playing back recordings. There is clearly an issue with the HR21/AM21 combinations that needs to be resolved to make the AM21s usable.


I have the same problem described above. I have an HR21-200 along with an AM-21 unit. Signal issues on over the air programs are not an issue. I get 90+ signal on most of the channels.

When I try to watch something that is recorded via the AM-21 unit, trickplay lags, severely. It's to the point where it's not even worth trying to fast forward through the commercials. It seems to take longer to get the HR-21 to respond than it would if I would have just let the commercial play on through.:nono:

Any recordings that are done on non-OTA channels work wonderfully.


----------



## Just Ask (Mar 4, 2008)

bqbauer said:


> Anyone notice the posts are slowing down because nothing's happening....?


Not sure if everything is working correctly for everyone else. But, at least my HR21-100 recorded all requested shows this week (so far). I have not noticed anything that stated that we got a new firmware release this week. SO, not sure what would have happened to calm everything down.

Also, I have not been home long enough to test my other beef from last week, which was how responsive the box is to commands from the remote, like fast forward and play. That was my big issue over the past weekend. I use those to work my way through a 4 hour football game in about 2 hours. Like to fast forward to the snap and watch from there to the end of the play and start the process all over, especially when the "other team" has the ball.

I like the way my old HR10-250 worked. I could time things a lot better. But, I first learned about DVR's and how they should work from my 14 hour TiVo. So, maybe I am somewhat biased. LOL


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

With all these complaints about the HR20s and HR21s, going back six months or more, and with Dish and cable out there as competitors, why doesn't DirecTV:

1. Acknowledge the problems publicly.

2. Come up with plans/schedules to fix it/them.

3. Fix things so the DVRs are at least as reliable as the old Tivos.

I mean, these boxes are just computer devices, and with proper programming and software, can be made to work. To leave the customers and D*s own CSRs and technical support people stonewalled and in the dark is more than shocking. Some trial lawyer or the FTC or the FCC is/are going to get hold of this and make a lot of trouble for D*, in a class action or licensing sense. Also, D* may just lose a pile of business.

I use computers and network devices in my work, and everyone has software bugs, but everyone else gets them fixed -- fast. What's being experienced here is inexcusable.

Stan


----------



## cowboys2002 (Mar 16, 2006)

Receiver: HR21-700
Connection: HDMI
Native: ON
Networked: No
Software: 0x0255


Issue 1: Searching for signal (771) on tuner 2. Then changes to tuner 1 when I swap cables. Also happens during weather fade and required RBR to get back running.

Issue 2: Audio Sync lagging after a pause in the video.

Issue 3: Slow Remote responses.

Will download newer version this weekend to see what changes.


----------



## Spiky (Aug 9, 2008)

I have another one. On many HD recordings I get audio dropouts. 21-100, with optical audio. Still on x255. Does not happen with an analog output. The timing isn't always the same, I can skip back and usually hear what was just dropped.

It's reminiscent of a problem with the first version of Dolby EX software, which my receiver had difficulties with, as it came out about the same time. But surely we are past that, it only affected a half dozen DVDs. And it doesn't always happen, some recordings are just fine.


----------



## circadianswing (Feb 16, 2007)

I just checked my software version, and it hasn't been updated since July. Does anyone know when they're planning a new release??


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Had two units lock up last night. The first was my Hr21-700 (on national release from July) Completely unresponsive to remote and showed nho picture or sound. RBR'd it and everything is fine. Then, I had a freeze up on a hr20-700, which was showing picture and sound, but would not respond to remote (this one is on newest CE, so at first I thought perhaps it had something to do with that)


----------



## DanER40 (Oct 25, 2007)

jal said:


> Had two units lock up last night. The first was my Hr21-700 (on national release from July) Completely unresponsive to remote and showed nho picture or sound. RBR'd it and everything is fine. Then, I had a freeze up on a hr20-700, which was showing picture and sound, but would not respond to remote (this one is on newest CE, so at first I thought perhaps it had something to do with that)


I am RBR as I type this due to my HR20-700 being totally unresponsive. The remote and box buttons do nothing. First time seeing this on this box. Same latest NR. I have yet to check my HR21-700.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I have an HR22 which is only one week old and an AM21 which I added Thursday with software 0255. 

The HR22 responds slowly to commands in general. It seems to be much slower than either HR20 I have. As others have stated, it is extremely slow to respond when watching something recorded OTA. I often press the trick play buttons multiple times before something happens. I had one additional thing happen. Yesterday, watching a football game I recorded OTA, the picture just stopped completely during normal playback. The receiver would respond to any buttons other than the trick play buttons, although eventually if you pushed it enough times the 30 sec slip button would get it to jump to the end where it would ask if I wanted to delete or not. If I pressed no, it was at the end of the recording, and I could at that point rewind to the point it had stopped. At any point if I pressed stop, it would give me the usual options including resume, but if I pressed resume, it would start at the beginning not where I had stopped. This happened multiple times, and if I FF'd to a point it had stopped once, it would now play through that point fine, so I don't think it was a glitch in the recording. At the point it had stopped recording, I did a menu reset to see if it would help. It didn't. It kept on happening until after the 10th or 12th time I finally just deleted the program. (After all the Giants were winning big time!) 

Then this morning I went to check on it and check a recording it was to have made overnight. I pressed "list," and I got the PIG but a big blue screen with no programs listed. At that point the HR22 was completely unresponsive to any remote or front panel buttons, and I had to do a RBR. I am not a happy camper. Thank God my wife was able to watch Survivor last night, which I had recorded while she was away. If she can't watch her shows, she won't be a happy camper, and then I'll likely be living somewhere else.

SMK


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Both of my HR21s were unresponsive this morning. Had to disconnect power to force a reset. S/W version 0X255 in both boxes.


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

Receiver: HR21-100
Problem: no power lights, no response to buttons

I was watching my HR10-250 this morning because it works better. Then I thought I'd switch to the HR21 to see a something on USAHD. HR21 was dead--no lights, no response to power button on the front or reset button.

I unplugged the power & plugged it in and it came back to life. This is the first time that has ever happened. Everything was tight, so it didn't work itself loose with time.

The hard drive was chugging away as if capturing live TV (no recording was in progress), but the unit was otherwise apparently off and "dead".

Chanting Tivo Tivo Tivo (or Dish Dish Dish)


----------



## Jeones (Nov 8, 2007)

My HR21-700 was unresponsive this morning. Would not turn on either by remote or front pannel. Had to unplug it. It has just locked up again. No changes current SW release.


----------



## Farsight (Jul 16, 2007)

Spiky said:


> I have another one. On many HD recordings I get audio dropouts. 21-100, with optical audio. Still on x255. Does not happen with an analog output. The timing isn't always the same, I can skip back and usually hear what was just dropped.


I have had the exact same issue. HR21-200 v0x255 thru an optical audio out.

It affects both recordings and live feeds, and as you noted, it is NOT in the data stream, as rewinding and replaying the same segment that just glitched will play fine. Video is always perfect.

I've had it on both HD and SD channels, making me suspect it's a bug in the 5.1 software in 0x255. Resetting the reciever does not seem to make a noticable difference.

This one can be REALLY annoying, as it sometimes occurs 10+ times in an hour, dropping just a half-second of audio each time (just enough to cut out a word).


----------



## EPerdomo (Jul 29, 2008)

Jeones said:


> My HR21-700 was unresponsive this morning. Would not turn on either by remote or front pannel. Had to unplug it. It has just locked up again. No changes current SW release.


Both my HR21-100's did that also. Both have 0x255. Had to unplugg them several times so they would work.


----------



## bqbauer (Dec 30, 2006)

Receiver: HR21-100
Problem: premature end of recording

WOW, looks like several of us had dead receivers this morning that required being unplugged. Can't be a coincidence.

Last five minutes of "Raising the Bar" jumped to the keep or delete dialog box. Fortunately it plays again tonight, so I'm recording it again on the HR21 and HR10. HR10 always saves the day.


----------



## Laker44 (Jun 18, 2008)

HR21-700
0X255

2 times yesterday the unit became unresponsive.Had to do a reset

3AM unit rebooted it's self.


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

My HR20-100 0x254 was dead when I got home from work yesterday, no lights or anything. I had to unplug to fix. 
The box gave me a scare when the lights didn't come on until about 10min after I plugged it back in.


----------



## Chevy-SS (May 11, 2008)

Issue: Difficult to wake from "screen saver" mode
Receiver: HR22-100

This issue is driving me crazy. It goes into screen saver mode (all black, with D* logo wandering around) after about 2 minutes of pause time. Most times, I cannot re-awaken it unless I hold the remote about 2 inches from the DVR. Sometimes that will not work and I have to press one of the buttons on the front panel of the DVR. Anybody else having this problem? Solution?

I put new batteries in the remote.

thanks


----------



## tbernstein (Oct 28, 2007)

Mikey P said:


> My HR20-100 0x254 was dead when I got home from work yesterday, no lights or anything. I had to unplug to fix.
> The box gave me a scare when the lights didn't come on until about 10min after I plugged it back in.


I had this problem also on 2 both an HR-20 and HR-21. It's happened twice to each device in the last 24 hours. Any idea what is going on?
:nono:


----------



## monkeyhouse (Sep 24, 2008)

Issue: *Receiver unresponsive*
Receivers affected: *HR21-100*
Diagnostic Key: *20081010-B0F*

Description: Just wanted to get some feedback on the report. I typically receive 3 lockups a day and they mostly occur when the receiver is not in use. Can't wait for the CE update tonight, fingers crossed.


----------



## Spiky (Aug 9, 2008)

Farsight said:


> I have had the exact same issue. HR21-200 v0x255 thru an optical audio out.
> 
> It affects both recordings and live feeds, and as you noted, it is NOT in the data stream, as rewinding and replaying the same segment that just glitched will play fine. Video is always perfect.
> 
> ...


Workaround is to have analog hooked up and switch to that. Not as good for surround, but at least you can listen without screaming. If I had time I'd make a channel list, but I don't. It is very bad on CN-HD and no problem on DiscoveryHD.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I had an AM21 recording that when I started playback of it, it was shown as being 0:-23 seconds long. I could not watch it and was forced to delete it.


----------



## Farsight (Jul 16, 2007)

New Issue: Recording of HOUSE (from a Season Pass) on 10/14 "cancelled because of an unexpected error. (19)"

No power or signal interruption. No conflicts.Two shows recorded properly from 7-8, but HOUSE (only show scheduled from 8-9) cancelled by the DVR. This is the first time the DVR has -ever- dropped a program - it didn't even try to start recording later during the hour (I noticed it had cancelled at 8:30 and checked - the channel's signal was fine).



Spiky said:


> Workaround is to have analog hooked up and switch to that.


Yeah, but that's like saying, "workaround is to switch services". 

Oh, and the sound dropping issue now occasionally includes a video hiccup and a harsh sound that sounds like the last 0.1 seconds of audio repeated for 1 second. Again, happens for live viewing and recorded shows, and isn't part of the native data stream (rewinding and replaying doesn't reproduce it).

My suspicion is that the CPU or hard drive occassionally gets overworked, and can't stream the show fast enough to keep up. If 0x256 doesn't fix this, I'll just start returning boxes until DirecTV can give me one that works.

EDIT: FRINGE on the same channel at 9:00 recorded fine.


----------



## hawkman427 (May 28, 2008)

On my second unit in 6 months, still having the lockups and painfully slow (30 seconds) response occasionally. DTV has been great to me, but these HR21's are really a satelite switcher to some people and I can certainly understand why. 

My question is:

When DTV comes out with their back-to-basics-awesome-TIVO-units next year, how will they be disbursed. Will they recall all HR21's which they should do, or will they send out the new units only to the new customers that seem to get all the good deals anyways?


----------



## Mike the MJB (Jul 7, 2008)

First time I've seen this scenario - although I have nothing but trouble with the unit. 

HR21-100 deleted last nights Letterman. I already watched it once last night after it was on but today it locked up while rewinding it and I did a RBR. After that I discovered it deleted the Letterman show. Jon Stewart also won't play - but it did play last night. Now I get the 'Delete' message. So I did a power-off hard reboot and the problem remains.

Report # 20081017-3DF6:
Wife's comments: When are we getting rid of that f* POS? (She was mad because she wanted to see McCain on Letterman.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

I've lost track of the times the remote takes 30+ to respond to remote commands especially during playback of HD OTA.

HR21-700 AM21.

I have to agree with Mike the MJB's wife!


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

hr21-100 0x255 Powered off at 10:00am today. At 12:30pm, the remote was unable to turn the unit on. All buttons except the red one, on the front panel, did nothing. The red button did restart the unit successfully.

This is the 2nd time that this has happened. I thought that I saw this item elsewhere, but was unable to locate it.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

tas3986 said:


> hr21-100 0x255 Powered off at 10:00am today. At 12:30pm, the remote was unable to turn the unit on. All buttons except the red one, on the front panel, did nothing. The red button did restart the unit successfully.
> 
> This is the 2nd time that this has happened. I thought that I saw this item elsewhere, but was unable to locate it.


x2. same thing here.


----------



## pmtm2 (Oct 13, 2008)

ISSUE:GRAY SCREEN ON LIVE TV HR20-100. When i change to channel 20 witch is our ABC the screen goes gray like it always does but the channel never comes in. Info bar is there you can hit it and it goes away hit it again it comes back.Now for the weird part if you stay on the gray screen for 10 to 15 sec. then rewind the programing starts as if there was no gray screen.


----------

